# Birchbox June 2015 (spoilers)



## jenacate (May 15, 2015)

Sample choice video is up. I don't know how to attach the video but these are the options.

Get the first look at the June 2015 Birchbox choices in this video with Lorelei. This month’s theme is adventure, and we’re helping you get a little more adventure in your life with a sweepstakes happening all month long. Look inside your June box when it arrives to find a card with a unique code on it. Visit Birchbox.com/SayYes to put in your unique code and find out what you’ve won. There are tons of prizes including tote bags with beauty samples inside and you can also enter to win the grand prize: $1000 to spend in the Birchbox Shop!

Every subscriber will also be receiving Eyeko’s brand new Fat Liquid Eyeliner in their box this month to add a little bit of adventure into their beauty routine! For your June sample choices, we’ve put together the perfect assortment of warm weather samples to choose from to get you in that vacation mindset. Our guest editor box this month was curated by The Tig, actress Meghan Markle’s inspiring lifestyle blog. The box comes with five great summer-ready products. Last but not least, we have some big news about new ways to customize your box—head to Birchbox.com/Customize to learn more.

Inside The Tig Guest Editor Box:

Eyeko Fat Liquid Eyeliner

Real Chemistry 3-Minute Peel

Harvey Prince Hello Body Creme

Oribe Cote d'Azure Fragrance

Davines Su Hair and Body Wash


----------



## invisiblegirl (May 15, 2015)

jenacate said:


> Sample choice video is up. I don't know how to attach the video but these are the options.
> 
> Get the first look at the June 2015 Birchbox choices in this video with Lorelei. This month’s theme is adventure, and we’re helping you get a little more adventure in your life with a sweepstakes happening all month long. Look inside your June box when it arrives to find a card with a unique code on it. Visit Birchbox.com/SayYes to put in your unique code and find out what you’ve won. There are tons of prizes including tote bags with beauty samples inside and you can also enter to win the grand prize: $1000 to spend in the Birchbox Shop!
> 
> ...


For me, it looks like the second month in a row that I will leave it up to chance.


----------



## BreZblue (May 15, 2015)

I will be choosing a sample this month because last month I left it to chance and did not like most of my box. I will probably choose the eye patches, and I will be happy with the liquid liner. The curated box does not impress me at all.


----------



## Alicia Bishop (May 15, 2015)

I agree so much! The curated box is so disappointing, Harvey Prince Hello body Cream? The chemistry peel is featured again? I cannot believe all of the sample choices are sunscreen except for one. I love Birchbox but I was so hoping this month would be better than last, I won't be picking a sample. The only upside is the liquid eyeliner, I really hope everyone does get it!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2015)

Eye gel patches for me!  I need to try a sea salt spray.  I am hoping to try my first one as Birchbox sample.  I am not sure how my hair will react.  I would love to try the new Frederic Fekkai Soleil Beach Waves Tousling Spray.


----------



## Jen51 (May 16, 2015)

I think I will pick the micro water on one account and the eye patches on the other.  The curated box has nothing in it that is interesting to me at all.


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2015)

to embed the video, just got to the  button that looks like a square with some green lines in it. (3 icon from the left on the top row)  Click on the icon and then select "media" from the pulldown, which will then give you a screen where you can c&amp;p the url to the youtube video under "media url"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEoG8EAaqXA


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2015)

so the PYS choices are


coola mango body sunscreen spf50
supergoop everyday spf 50 with cellular response technology
skyn hydro cool firming eye gels
Dr Jart+ Dermaclear mircowater


I am going with the eye gels....


----------



## Noel Snow (May 16, 2015)

I go through eyeliners like Rapunzel goes through shampoo, so if they are in both boxes I don't mind doubles. The codes have me really intrigued. Maybe I will save my points in hopes of getting a really awesome coupon.


----------



## PA Anna (May 16, 2015)

I'm going to select the Coola because I work outside in the warmer months. I can never have enough sunscreen. I do hope the eye gels show up in my box. I also purchased the Whish Body Butter and Caudalie Favorites Set. Both items are perfect for keeping at the farm house.

I will be passing on the eyeliner to my sister because I have a chronic eye disease. I need to be very careful what i put near my eye and nearly went blind in the left eye a few years ago. I am excited about the sweepstakes.

I am hoping the BirchBox Plus items work out for me this time. The first time the box was lost so they replaced it with something comparable although they weren't able to replace the BB box. The second time it ended up shipping separately.  Everything worked out in the end, but it will be nice if this time it worked out the way it should.

Edit to add: The June box designs are beautiful. I can't wait to see which one I receive.


----------



## EdithS2 (May 16, 2015)

I am excited. I would like the rose gold watch and Dr. Jart water. I did not get the Harvey Prince Sea Salt Spray I wanted last month (it was sold out when I went to get it), but I am enjoying the items I did get.


----------



## artemiss (May 16, 2015)

Ooh, I like those eye gels! I am tempted to get them on both, lol


----------



## erinedavis44 (May 16, 2015)

I ordered a watch! I love when they have accessories as the plus items. I think I will choose the eye gels on one account and the dr jart water on the other. The box designs are so cute. I agree that the curated boxes haven't been the best lately.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (May 16, 2015)

I'm excited for that Eyeko liner! I have a few marker-type liquid liners from a few different brands, but I haven't yet found my HG liquid liner, so I'll be happy to receive this one. 

And I'm thinking eye gels for PYS. Between allergies, a craptastic sleep schedule, and working at a computer most of the day, I will try anything with the potential to de-puff and brighten!


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2015)

I think I will get the watch - the rose gold one looks really nice but if that black is rose gold trimmed, that is what I will get (I may not be a New Yorker, but I love my black accessories!)


----------



## TXSlainte (May 16, 2015)

I'd love the eye gels and the micro water. I just canceled my 2nd sub, so I'm going to pick the micro water and hope I get both anyway. I only picked 1 sample in May and both of my boxes contained 2 of the PYS choices, so I'm guessing it might happen!


----------



## bliss10977 (May 16, 2015)

Ooh eye gels for me too! I've been wanting to try those.


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2015)

when can we add on the BB plus?  Right now, the watch is coming up as a normal price.


----------



## Toby Burke (May 16, 2015)

The eye gels is something I have wanted to try for a while now...nothing else interests me. I might get it in 2 of my 3 accounts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 17, 2015)

I have the link for the add on https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/box-upgrades

I looked up the watch on another site that sold it, as BB didn't give a good description of the color of the metal &amp; markers on the black watch

http://www.watchelements.com/collections/rumbatime-watches/products/rumbatime-orchard-gloss-lights-out

so, it looks like the black watch has rose gold markers and metal - these are oversized too (which my aging eyes need! I am both near and far sighted so having a watch that I can read without my reading glasses is a major PLUS)  I got the black one as I think this watch looks really nice


----------



## Queennie (May 17, 2015)

Finally letting us all join with the BB Beta option now, thanks BB!

I'm going to have to pick the mircowater, as I do not need any more sunscreen, and I have plenty of those eyepatches thanks other subscriptions.

I really want that watch as well, just do not know if I should get it or not!

Glad the BB Plus this month is not jewerly again though!


----------



## theori3 (May 17, 2015)

Regarding the watches, I read a couple of different reviews stating that the black one is hard to read because the hands are nearly the same color as the face. Also, there is no "glow" option to read the watches at night.


----------



## jenacate (May 17, 2015)

I think I'm going to choose the currated box. It's not exciting but I know I'll use everything.

Davines-heard good things about this brand so I'd like to try it.

Hp hello- I actually loved this scent when I got the perfume so.

Eyeko-love their black magic mascara so I'm looking forward to trying the eyeliner

Real chemistry- had this on my other account and liked it.

Oribe-could be ok if it's in a spray bottle and not a tiny sample (and a good scent)


----------



## button6004 (May 18, 2015)

I'm going for the skyn eye gels.  I love skyn products.


----------



## OiiO (May 18, 2015)

I'm going for the water  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder how it compares to my fave Bioderma Sensibio.


----------



## Geek2 (May 18, 2015)

OiiO said:


> I'm going for the water  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I wonder how it compares to my fave Bioderma Sensibio.


Is Bioderma as good as everyone says? Would you say it's worth it? I continue to see it advertised and referenced everywhere so I'm just wondering. I might need to get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## OiiO (May 18, 2015)

Reija said:


> Is Bioderma as good as everyone says? Would you say it's worth it? I continue to see it advertised and referenced everywhere so I'm just wondering. I might need to get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I tried Sebium for oily/combination skin and Sensibio for sensitive skin. I think Sensibio is the better one of the two, because it doesn't contain fragrance. I would say it's worth it if you are looking for an extra gentle toner to finish off your cleansing routine with. For me, it was one of those products I didn't know I needed until i tried it, so I personally think the hype is justified.


----------



## Geek2 (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for the info @@OiiO! Good to know.


----------



## jenacate (May 19, 2015)

I changed my mind and I'm going to choose the superegoop PYS. It looks like no one else is choosing that so hopefully it will still be there by the time i get my email. If its no longer available then I'll choose the tig curated box. I have a lot of trips this summer so the more supergoop i can have stashed away, the better. 

(side note) has everyone seen the new LE box? I'm in love with everything in it. its like they finally made a box just for me. Ive been on the fence about getting the lovely day box and finally decided to get it with my next paycheck but id rather get this one instead now.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (May 19, 2015)

I ordered the under the sun box last night! I was so excited when that came out because I had just hit $20 in points and had my 1 year code so I knew I was shopping this month but I wasn't sure what to buy. $143 value for $20, so excited. It reminds me of a popsugar box.

My PYS will either be the eye gels or the spray. I hope either is available when I pick. I didn't pick last month and that was just bad. I hadn't had a box that bad since before PYS.


----------



## TippyAG (May 20, 2015)

Of possible:

Eye gels for me! If that's not available, then I'll leave it to chance. Microwater for my mom, if not then she'll appreciate sunscreen. Even though it's PYS, it's all still a surprise to her. Lol.

Kinda weird knowing we're getting the eyeko eyeliner AND a PYS. So only room for like three surprise samples? Interesting.


----------



## mckondik (May 20, 2015)

I had the beta last month but I'm thinking to cancel it. I love getting the full size samples but shades are a crapshoot and I'd rather save the $$ for add ons. I got the pink watch and I will be surprised and not pick a sample.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 20, 2015)

Here's a screen shot of the resubscribe email with sample choices in it.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (May 20, 2015)

I received the Skyn eye gels from Ipsy a couple of months ago and I finally used them last night and they felt amazing! I don't really need to use them but after a long day at work it was nice to relax for 10 minutes with them on.


----------



## biancardi (May 20, 2015)

I am really looking forward to June's box as May was awful (or craptastic as I like to say - haha)

the eyeliner sounds fun and if I can get the eye gels, that would be good.


----------



## misskelliemarie (May 20, 2015)

I'm moving in three weeks and I was wondering by when I need to change my address on birchbox's website so I will get it at my new address. It's a last minute move for my boyfriend's new job and I still don't have an address although we are in the process of cementing all the final details. I just want to make sure it goes to my new address since I'm moving from ohio to houston and I'd have to have a family member mail it to me. If I didn't have a yearly subscription I'd cancel it this month but I don't have that option.


----------



## Toby Burke (May 21, 2015)

misskelliemarie said:


> I'm moving in three weeks and I was wondering by when I need to change my address on birchbox's website so I will get it at my new address. It's a last minute move for my boyfriend's new job and I still don't have an address although we are in the process of cementing all the final details. I just want to make sure it goes to my new address since I'm moving from ohio to houston and I'd have to have a family member mail it to me. If I didn't have a yearly subscription I'd cancel it this month but I don't have that option.


Welcome to Texas!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carothcj (May 21, 2015)

misskelliemarie said:


> I'm moving in three weeks and I was wondering by when I need to change my address on birchbox's website so I will get it at my new address. It's a last minute move for my boyfriend's new job and I still don't have an address although we are in the process of cementing all the final details. I just want to make sure it goes to my new address since I'm moving from ohio to houston and I'd have to have a family member mail it to me. If I didn't have a yearly subscription I'd cancel it this month but I don't have that option.


Change your address as soon as you know your new one and make sure that you have USPS forward your mail from your old place to your new place.


----------



## jenacate (May 21, 2015)

I would contact bb and maybe they could hold this month until you get your address or credit your yearly account.


----------



## TXSlainte (May 21, 2015)

misskelliemarie said:


> I'm moving in three weeks and I was wondering by when I need to change my address on birchbox's website so I will get it at my new address. It's a last minute move for my boyfriend's new job and I still don't have an address although we are in the process of cementing all the final details. I just want to make sure it goes to my new address since I'm moving from ohio to houston and I'd have to have a family member mail it to me. If I didn't have a yearly subscription I'd cancel it this month but I don't have that option.


I think it's the 25th, but it might be the 20th. Best thing is to call or Facebook message and ask. 
I live in Houston...it's a great city! Hotter than you can imagine in the summer, but great nonetheless.


----------



## Toby Burke (May 21, 2015)

TXSlainte said:


> I think it's the 25th, but it might be the 20th. Best thing is to call or Facebook message and ask.
> 
> I live in Houston...it's a great city! Hotter than you can imagine in the summer, but great nonetheless.


I live about 40 miles outside of Houston city limits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

that is a very true statement - sometimes it's "I don't want to even leave my house today" hot


----------



## cpl100 (May 21, 2015)

Does anyone know when the PYS emails go out this month?  Is it me or does the date change every month?  I am finally ACE on both my accounts so hopefully will get my choices.  This will be the first month that I don't get one curated box.  That box looks just horrid to me, especially since it has fragrance in it.  Got fragrance two months in a row on one of my accounts despite selecting 'not more than 6 per year'.  

Thanks!


----------



## misskelliemarie (May 21, 2015)

carothcj said:


> Change your address as soon as you know your new one and make sure that you have USPS forward your mail from your old place to your new place.


How do I have USPS forward my mail, do I do it through my account on their website or do I call my post office and do it?


----------



## misskelliemarie (May 21, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> I live about 40 miles outside of Houston city limits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> that is a very true statement - sometimes it's "I don't want to even leave my house today" hot


I've never experienced "I don't want to even leave my house today" hot, but have experienced "I don't want to even leave my house today" cold, especially these past two winters. Negatives are not okay! Especially with a windchill!


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 21, 2015)

misskelliemarie said:


> How do I have USPS forward my mail, do I do it through my account on their website or do I call my post office and do it?


The best way (to me) is through usps.com.  As soon as you know your address and when you will be residing there go online and fill out a change of address.  They will forward all your mail and time it to the date you say you want it to start.  It's really easy.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (May 22, 2015)

Not really on the June topic but did anyone here get the Chosungah 22 lippy this month? I've seen it all over Instagram and thought it looked so cool! I'd consider resubscribing if I knew I'd get one.


----------



## OiiO (May 22, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Does anyone know when the PYS emails go out this month?  Is it me or does the date change every month?  I am finally ACE on both my accounts so hopefully will get my choices.  This will be the first month that I don't get one curated box.  That box looks just horrid to me, especially since it has fragrance in it.  Got fragrance two months in a row on one of my accounts despite selecting 'not more than 6 per year'.
> 
> Thanks!


I think it goes out on the 25th or 26th.


----------



## somedaysunday (May 22, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Not really on the June topic but did anyone here get the Chosungah 22 lippy this month? I've seen it all over Instagram and thought it looked so cool! I'd consider resubscribing if I knew I'd get one.


I got one - but it was the SUPER pastel pink one, not the neat looking see-through orange one.  The pink was so pastely-pink on me, it just looked awful.  I really wish I had gotten one that was more like gloss.  It did go on very smooth - seems very moisturizing.  It's just a bummer I can't wear it.


----------



## artemiss (May 22, 2015)

@@somedaysunday apropos of nothing, I LOVE your avatar, and would have been perfectly happy had that been Peggy's final scene of the series. SO MUCH AWESOME there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zillah Nomura (May 22, 2015)

somedaysunday said:


> I got one - but it was the SUPER pastel pink one, not the neat looking see-through orange one.  The pink was so pastely-pink on me, it just looked awful.  I really wish I had gotten one that was more like gloss.  It did go on very smooth - seems very moisturizing.  It's just a bummer I can't wear it.


The orange looked so fun! I might just buy it...like I NEED another lip product  :blink:


----------



## somedaysunday (May 22, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> The orange looked so fun! I might just buy it...like I NEED another lip product  :blink:


I know! The see-through ones look so awesome.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (May 22, 2015)

somedaysunday said:


> I know! The see-through ones look so awesome.


While browsing the BB shop I found Peripera Peri's lip tint jelly, it also looks really fun! They have one that goes on blue but changes to a peach color on your lips. I may just buy that one too!


----------



## Heather Olivia Eddy (May 22, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> While browsing the BB shop I found Peripera Peri's lip tint jelly, it also looks really fun! They have one that goes on blue but changes to a peach color on your lips. I may just buy that one too!


I really want to try that too! I recently bought the Peripera Lumi Pang Lip Gloss in sensual and really like it. It works better as a lip stain. Some people don't like the smell of it, but it goes away really quickly and does feel moisturizing.


----------



## Toby Burke (May 22, 2015)

misskelliemarie said:


> I've never experienced "I don't want to even leave my house today" hot, but have experienced "I don't want to even leave my house today" cold, especially these past two winters. Negatives are not okay! Especially with a windchill!


I'm originally from Germany, so I am used to and love the cold weather.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (May 22, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> I'm originally from Germany, so I am used to and love the cold weather.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


I'm originally from Finland and I'm not good with dealing with the cold weather anymore. I'm too used to the sunny California weather.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## TXSlainte (May 22, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> I live about 40 miles outside of Houston city limits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> that is a very true statement - sometimes it's "I don't want to even leave my house today" hot


 I escape to Florida for the summer. Everyone there whines about the heat and humidity, and I just laugh. It's nothing compared to here. I remember a couple of years ago it was over 100 for a whole month, except for one day when it was only 99.


----------



## Toby Burke (May 22, 2015)

TXSlainte said:


> I escape to Florida for the summer. Everyone there whines about the heat and humidity, and I just laugh. It's nothing compared to here. I remember a couple of years ago it was over 100 for a whole month, except for one day when it was only 99.


We spent our summer vacations in Florida with family who used to live there - it is nothing compared to here.


----------



## jewdiful (May 22, 2015)

I received the Chosungah in Guava Jello (the translucent orange one) and I was pleased to find that I LOVE it. I swatched it on my hand first and it definitely leaves a nice tint with a bit of a staining effect (lasts around 4hrs). The shade is flattering with my skintone (neutral to yellow). I doubt I would have been as happy with the pink.

After the Jane Iredale last month, and then this one, I'm becoming a huge fan of these slightly staining, lip balm-type products. They pack a decent punch of color, last as long as a lipstick, but unlike lipsticks and gloss they don't leave a weird film on the lips as they wear off. I'd consider them sort of in between a tinted lip balm and a long-wearing lip stain: application is much easier than the latter, and granted they don't last as long, but patchiness/uneven application is a non-issue. 

I've happy enough with its performance that I would heartily recommend the Jello variety of the Chosungah lipstick for anyone on the fence about purchasing. It doesn't have any taste though, not sure why it's marketed as "flavorful"


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 23, 2015)

Promo code TATIOFFER is apparently working if you want a Bb Women's sub for $1.00.  It applied in my cart for me, but I don't think it's a 100-point code, so I cancelled the promo on my cart page without checking out.  I don't want to use it if I only get 1 point when I subscribe. 

BB50OFF (pay $10, get 10 points) applied in-cart on a Bb Men's sub.  June samples on the Men's sub will be on the Bb website on May 25th, right?  I intend to use this promo if the Men's samples look really good.  I think this one works on Women's subs, too, but only paying $5 means only 5 points and I prefer to wait for a 100-point code.


----------



## misskelliemarie (May 24, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> I'm originally from Germany, so I am used to and love the cold weather.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have lived in northern Ohio my entire life and I'm still not used to the cold. I need the heat!!! People here start wearing shorts when it's only in the 60's and I'm still wearing jeans and a sweater. It needs to be in the upper 70's without wind for me to wear shorts without being cold! I was NOT made for cold weather at all!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (May 25, 2015)

i live in northern ohio as well haha! 

i did open a second account for the 1 dollar birchbox, not sure if im going to keep it open or not i ordered i think friday? so it will be a may box still right?


----------



## jmaddensgirl (May 25, 2015)

My last email avout PSY choices said it will go out the 27th, but if you shared your link and someone subbed you would get it the 25th (today). A friend of mine subbed but I haven't gotten the email yet today. Anyone else?


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (May 25, 2015)

jmaddensgirl said:


> My last email avout PSY choices said it will go out the 27th, but if you shared your link and someone subbed you would get it the 25th (today). A friend of mine subbed but I haven't gotten the email yet today. Anyone else?


You'll get PYS email tomorrow. This is what the terms say "*You can get early access to sample choice by referring one or more friends by 5/25 at 11:59 p.m. You'll receive an email from Birchbox on 5/26 to make your selection"


----------



## cpl100 (May 26, 2015)

Has anyone gotten an email?


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 26, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Has anyone gotten an email?


Nope, but I am not sure I even want to pick a sample.  This will be my last month of my year sub and at the VERY least I am taking a break for a while.  I might roll the dice and leave this "Last Hurrah" box up to the BB gods.  I am crazy that way.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (May 26, 2015)

No email yet. I'm not thrilled with the pys choices but I'm certain if I leave two boxes up for chance I will get twins. I guess since I already know I'm getting two eyeliners this would be the month not to worry about that. It would be nice if each had 4 items I really wanted to try.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 26, 2015)

I didn't bother with early PYS referrals, even when I selected a sample last month Birchbox didn't give it to me. I think they just do what they want.


----------



## misskelliemarie (May 26, 2015)

I picked the coola because last time I tried it I loved it. It's the only sunscreen I've tried that I can't smell the sunscreen smell on my face on and off most of the day.


----------



## artemiss (May 26, 2015)

I just got the email, and noticed that they are going to have a new option where you can ADD the guest editor box for $10 in addition to your 'regular' box. When I tried the link, it said it was 'out of stock', but that makes for a nice option if you want a particular PYS as well as the guest box.


----------



## mascara117827 (May 26, 2015)

artemiss said:


> I just got the email, and noticed that they are going to have a new option where you can ADD the guest editor box for $10 in addition to your 'regular' box. When I tried the link, it said it was 'out of stock', but that makes for a nice option if you want a particular PYS as well as the guest box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Interesting. When I clicked on it it showed up as $15 and out of stock.


----------



## catipa (May 26, 2015)

I got my email and picked the eye gels, they are a favorite of mine, happy to get more.


----------



## artemiss (May 26, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Interesting. When I clicked on it it showed up as $15 and out of stock.


Yeah, I just saw that it was $15 after you posted that, and I went back and looked. Weird. I assumed the OOS was due to an extremely limited supply for the first trials, but if it is actually $15, that's not as good. :/



catipa said:


> I got my email and picked the eye gels, they are a favorite of mine, happy to get more.


I'm getting those on my other account, and would have done both plus the guest editor box had the link not been out of stock..I got those in my Ipsy bag a few months back, and they are amazing for when my allergies give me what looks like two black eyes, lol

ETA:

I actually just sent off an email about it..I suspect I am one of the first to get the emails, and it may just be a website glitch, and darn it, if I can get both, I WANT TO. Figured it couldn't hurt to ask why the link was OOS/$15 at the very least.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zillah Nomura (May 26, 2015)

Has anyone had any luck with box combos yet? I decided to resubscribe and don't think I'll pick a sample. I loved the eye gels but don't necessarily need them.


----------



## mascara117827 (May 26, 2015)

artemiss said:


> ETA:
> 
> I actually just sent off an email about it..I suspect I am one of the first to get the emails, and it may just be a website glitch, and darn it, if I can get both, I WANT TO. Figured it couldn't hurt to ask why the link was OOS/$15 at the very least.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Report back if you hear anything. I'm not 100% into this month's guest editor box, but if they are planning to roll out the option long term, I'm sure I'll pick some of them up...especially for $10. $15 not so much.


----------



## Noel Snow (May 26, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Report back if you hear anything. I'm not 100% into this month's guest editor box, but if they are planning to roll out the option long term, I'm sure I'll pick some of them up...especially for $10. $15 not so much.


It just occurred to me that it would mean having all your review points on one account. That would be a nice option instead of goofing around with two subs. Assuming they are just $10.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (May 26, 2015)

Got my PYS email with the referral - chose Dr. Jart!

I've been using coconut oil to remove my eye makeup which has worked well throughout the winter but I have a feeling my greasy/sweaty summer skin isn't going to love oil-removal too much once it warms up more! Excited to try it, especially since it can be used as a toner too.


----------



## jmaddensgirl (May 26, 2015)

I chose the eye gels on one and the Dr. Jart's on the 2nd. Cant wait!


----------



## Toby Burke (May 26, 2015)

Choose eyegels on sub #1 and #2 and am leaving #3 up to chance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemiss (May 26, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Report back if you hear anything. I'm not 100% into this month's guest editor box, but if they are planning to roll out the option long term, I'm sure I'll pick some of them up...especially for $10. $15 not so much.


Ok, got a response:

Thanks for reaching out. I'm so sorry for the confusion!

To purchase The Tig "Ready, Set, Summer" Featured Box in addition to your regular June box and/or Sample Choice, click here while logged into your account. From there, click "Join Waitlist"—although we don't have the box available to ship out right away, you'll receive an email notification the moment it becomes available so you may place your additional order. Rest assured, we do plan to have this box available to order very shortly, and we sincerely appreciate your patience!

Following the link, I noticed that it does say it is $10 for current subscribers (yellow box and arrow mine)

ETA:  I suspect though, it will count as a 'purchase' this way though and reviews won't count for points..


----------



## nikkiaust17 (May 26, 2015)

I HATED the beta box last month, so thats canceled but this month picked the eye gels and opened 2nd account so hopefully ill get email for that account tomorrow


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2015)

got the eye gels!  I think that adding the guest curated box is a nice idea too


----------



## Jen51 (May 26, 2015)

I canceled and resubscribed last night on all 4 of my accounts to take advantage of the $1boxes.  Three of them are Aces and I didn't get en email on any of them to choose a sample.  I guess it was a good thing I didn't really want any of the samples being offered this month.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 26, 2015)

I just tried to check out with BB50OFF on a Men's sub.  It said it's not valid.  I'm not currently subbed for a Women's box and I'm not sure I actually want a June box this month, but some of the Men's samples look good.  Oh, well ... maybe there'll be a better code soon ...


----------



## Shayleemeadows (May 27, 2015)

I really thought I was going for the eye gels since I never tried them and always wanted to but last minute I went for the micro water. I'm excited to try it!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 27, 2015)

I went for the Coola. Not exciting but I can keep it in my bag when I need to reapply sunscreen while im out. Between that and the eyeliner I'm happy.

I feel for some of the people with multiple boxes bc one of the bigger items is the same in every box. So lots of people will end up with a ton of black eyeliner. Some will love that but some are probably kind of meh about it.


----------



## Noel Snow (May 27, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> I went for the Coola. Not exciting but I can keep it in my bag when I need to reapply sunscreen while im out. Between that and the eyeliner I'm happy.
> 
> I feel for some of the people with multiple boxes bc one of the bigger items is the same in every box. So lots of people will end up with a ton of black eyeliner. Some will love that but some are probably kind of meh about it.


At least it is an eye product. I throw out mascaras and liners within 3 mos of opening. What bugs me is when I get six of the same shampoo or body lotion (looking at you Beaver and Harvey Prince).


----------



## jmaddensgirl (May 27, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> I canceled and resubscribed last night on all 4 of my accounts to take advantage of the $1boxes.  Three of them are Aces and I didn't get en email on any of them to choose a sample.  I guess it was a good thing I didn't really want any of the samples being offered this month.


I don't know how Aces works (like if you get the mail early all the time or not), but I do know to get it early this month you had to have someone referred sign up.


----------



## Jen51 (May 27, 2015)

With Aces you always get it on the first day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2015)

jmaddensgirl said:


> _I don't know how Aces works (like if you get the mail early all the time or not), but I do know to get it early this month you had to have someone referred sign up._


I am Aces and got the email early (yesterday).


----------



## jenacate (May 27, 2015)

How late do they send emails? I still haven't gotten mine today


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 27, 2015)

One of my emails NEVER gets the PYS or shipping emails, I just leave that box to chance.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (May 27, 2015)

It's funny I redeamed Ipsy points for a 24/7 UD black liner and they sent me that and a bellapierre black liner in the same bag and now BB is sending a black liner. I rarely use black liner, I like brown. I prefer liquid liner so maybe I will give this one a shot.

I really hope this month is a good one and I'm praying to the BB gods that the eye gels appear in my bag with the micro water.


----------



## Geek2 (May 27, 2015)

I got the email but I'm leaving my box to chance. I seem to do way better when I leave it to chance.


----------



## Laura Richwine (May 27, 2015)

Ugh. I've barely been able to work over the last year due to injury, so I've been on a strict DO NOT SPEND....regimen? But I subscribed to Birchbox with that $1 box code. It's only one dollar but I feel so dirty for giving in. xD Hopefully it's a good box!


----------



## goldenmeans (May 27, 2015)

I've been unsubscribed to Birchbox since November, but the $1 box deal was too good to pass up. I now have two boxes and even if they're terrible, I only spent $2!


----------



## Geek2 (May 27, 2015)

I ended up going with the plus item, the watch, but leave the samples to chance. I wanted the pink watch but it was sold out since It took so long to think about it. Since the other watch was still available, I decided to order it. I'm not a big watch person but it looked different.


----------



## Queennie (May 28, 2015)

Welp, well once again I was not able to look at my Birchbox sample choice email until now, so once again all of the (good) samples are gone. Hopefully they will just include the mircowater, as in months before they have  sent me sample choice items later on in future boxes/that month's box since I did not decide.


----------



## jb3480 (May 28, 2015)

I cancelled a few months back but just tried to resub using TATIOFFER.  It didn't work for me, but T2A3T4I5O6F7F8E9R did.  But this means I'm getting a May box, right?  Do I have to cancel again before June 1st if I don't want to pay $10 for a June box?


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 28, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> I cancelled a few months back but just tried to resub using TATIOFFER.  It didn't work for me, but T2A3T4I5O6F7F8E9R did.  But this means I'm getting a May box, right?  Do I have to cancel again before June 1st if I don't want to pay $10 for a June box?


Whoohoo I just signed up for a $1 box too with your code, Mine said it ships June 9 so I think that'll be a June box. I think you can cancel anytime to not get charged for July.


----------



## pearldrop (May 28, 2015)

I picked the Skyn eye gels in one account and Dr Jart water in the other account. I am supposed to receive the Beauty Blender in that box too (BLEND promo code ), I can't wait.
It is also exciting to know that we all will get a $16 worth of Eyeko liner in our boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jb3480 (May 28, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Whoohoo I just signed up for a $1 box too with your code, Mine said it ships June 9 so I think that'll be a June box. I think you can cancel anytime to not get charged for July.


Awesome, I'd rather have a June box than a May box.  I'll cancel right away just in case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemiss (May 28, 2015)

@jb3480: Thanks for the code! I never got a PYS email on my second account despite being ACES, so I just cancelled/resubbed using the code and saved myself $9.

I also saw this on twitter:
Register to win a surprise from Benefit Cosmetics in your June Box


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 29, 2015)

The Birchbox website is being a pain for me today.  I can't review my May samples for the Women's box or the June samples for my Men's box that just shipped.  I really wanted to review those in case they change on my Box Page.  My samples never load this fast after I re-sub.  I did just re-subscribe on the Women's box a few nights ago with the TATIOFFER promo after unsubbing as soon as my May box shipped, I also used the 50 points promo to re-sub on the Men's box.  I want to buy some Caudalie Hand &amp; Nail Creme with my points.  I checked to see if the Write a Review option was there on that and other stuff I'm looking to re-purchase.  It's not.  I'm using Google Chrome on my desktop and my phone.  It looks like it's site-wide.  The site also won't load the Men's or Women's Value Kits page or the Under $25 items past page 9.  Birchbox does not work well for me on IE10 and Firefox is not an option.  I guess I'll wait a few days and then try again.  Darn it, I'll just have to wait to spend my points.  Maybe there'll be something in the June Women's box I really need.


----------



## Noel Snow (May 29, 2015)

Peridot- it is a site glitch. Yesterday they were suddenly out of mystery sample packs. I added myself to the waitlist and lo and behold they were back in stock an hour later.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (May 30, 2015)

i opened a 2nd account with that tati code last friday, but it was literally the day she released the code so i did get a may box. 2 samples i got in my 1st account but thats ok cause one is the smashbox water  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## somedaysunday (Jun 1, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Peridot- it is a site glitch. Yesterday they were suddenly out of mystery sample packs. I added myself to the waitlist and lo and behold they were back in stock an hour later.


They are out of the MSP's again yesterday and so far today.  Is there any rumor that they are discontinuing that program?  I would be so sad!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 1, 2015)

somedaysunday said:


> They are out of the MSP's again yesterday and so far today.  Is there any rumor that they are discontinuing that program?  I would be so sad!



They went thru a period last year when they were out of MSP and then they were all restocked.   I actually like to mix it up and add the men's MSP at times, because they have some really GOOD items (high value, full size)

I got ear buds once and micro USB cable another time (not to mention the other sample)


----------



## somedaysunday (Jun 1, 2015)

biancardi said:


> They went thru a period last year when they were out of MSP and then they were all restocked.   I actually like to mix it up and add the men's MSP at times, because they have some really GOOD items (high value, full size)
> 
> I got ear buds once and micro USB cable another time (not to mention the other sample)



Now THAT is a good idea and something I never would've thought of! Thank you! This is why you ladies are awesome.

*Toddles off to the men's site*


----------



## jenacate (Jun 1, 2015)

The men's is out of stock too


----------



## somedaysunday (Jun 1, 2015)

biancardi said:


> They went thru a period last year when they were out of MSP and then they were all restocked.   I actually like to mix it up and add the men's MSP at times, because they have some really GOOD items (high value, full size)
> 
> I got ear buds once and micro USB cable another time (not to mention the other sample)





jenacate said:


> The men's is out of stock too


Well, pfft. I just saw that.  Regardless - it's a good idea to try the Men's MSP...I'll be doing that at some point!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 1, 2015)

somedaysunday said:


> Well, pfft. I just saw that.  Regardless - it's a good idea to try the Men's MSP...I'll be doing that at some point!


Just watch out you can get things like Beard Oil.  

In other news the Target Summer box went on sale today. $7 If you want one order it now. They tend to sell out in one day.


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Jun 1, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Just watch out you can get things like Beard Oil.
> 
> In other news the Target Summer box went on sale today. $7 If you want one order it now. They tend to sell out in one day.


Thanks for the heads up, just ordered mine!


----------



## baragon11 (Jun 1, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Just watch out you can get things like Beard Oil.
> 
> In other news the Target Summer box went on sale today. $7 If you want one order it now. They tend to sell out in one day.


How do you find out when the Target beauty boxes go on sale?? thanks to you, this is the first time I've gotten it before it sold out.. :lol:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 1, 2015)

There is a thread for discussing the Target boxes here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/137125-target-summer-2015-box-on-sale-spoilers/?hl=%2Btarget&amp;do=findComment&amp;comment=2392870

Good place to ask about tips for find out about boxes!


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Jun 1, 2015)

Has anyone gotten and email that the curated box is available? I signed up for the waitlist, but was wondering if anyone has been notified.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 1, 2015)

baragon11 said:


> How do you find out when the Target beauty boxes go on sale?? thanks to you, this is the first time I've gotten it before it sold out.. :lol:


I signed up for that subscription addiction email newsletter.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 1, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Just watch out you can get things like Beard Oil.
> 
> In other news the Target Summer box went on sale today. $7 If you want one order it now. They tend to sell out in one day.


Thanks to you I was able get one summer box for myself and one dad's box for my hubby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He won't use the hair gels but the razor, shampoo, and the tongue brush will be used.

I didn't get their point of putting two different hair gels in the same box, but anyway, our box looks good.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jun 1, 2015)

Has anyone else seen the Benefit Cosmetics prize for 500 select winners? It's a brown liner. So that would be two liners in one box if you win?


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jun 1, 2015)

Because I have the patience of a 7 year old who has a full bag of Halloween candy and a lenient babysitter, I've already been trying my June box page cheat. Nothing good yet, but it IS displaying the burgundy/light pink polka dot placeholder background, with social media share buttons. 

That's a start!  :blush2:


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 1, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Because I have the patience of a 7 year old who has a full bag of Halloween candy and a lenient babysitter, I've already been trying my June box page cheat. Nothing good yet, but it IS displaying the burgundy/light pink polka dot placeholder background, with social media share buttons.
> 
> That's a start!  :blush2:


I am guilty, as well.


----------



## jenacate (Jun 1, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Because I have the patience of a 7 year old who has a full bag of Halloween candy and a lenient babysitter, I've already been trying my June box page cheat. Nothing good yet, but it IS displaying the burgundy/light pink polka dot placeholder background, with social media share buttons.
> 
> That's a start! :blush2:


Me too


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 1, 2015)

I can't get the $1 offer to work.  (Tried both codes mentioned in thread.)  Is it dead?


----------



## jb3480 (Jun 1, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I can't get the $1 offer to work.  (Tried both codes mentioned in thread.)  Is it dead?


I think it expired 5/28.  Sorry.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 2, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> I think it expired 5/28.  Sorry.


Thanks, I used the 100 points code instead.  Don't know why I felt the need to get a third box, but once I saw that $1 code I got it in my head and it wouldn't get out.  So, now I'm getting a 'mystery box' to go along with my other two PYS boxes.  I wonder if this box will arrive as quickly as my Ace boxes.


----------



## BreZblue (Jun 2, 2015)

Items have uploaded on my accounts using the cheat

Ace account:

coola mango

marcelle waterproof eyeliner

skyn eye gels (my PYS)

temple spa shampoo

temple spa conditioner

Pony tails?

Second account (didn't pick anything):

coola mango

emi jay hair tie

amika dry shampoo (YAY love this stuff)

marcelle BB cream

marcelle waterproof eyeliner

bliss triple oxygen instant energizing mask

I think the marcelle waterproof eyeliner may actually be the eyeko fat liner

I like my second box better than the first so I am glad I did the dollar deal! I also like 6 item boxes even if they are just hair ties.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 2, 2015)

BreZblue said:


> Items have uploaded on my account using the cheat
> 
> This is my box it has six items and I don't know how I feel about them..
> 
> ...


Box twins on one account.  My other hasn't loaded. I'm excited about the bonus codes or whatever we are getting.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 2, 2015)

Mine is up, as well - 6 items! If I write reviews now (before it says "earn 10 points" will I still get the points? I am cancelling this month and these reviews  will put me at 100 points.  I want to be able to use the points before I cancel and want to make sure I don't do it too late and end up having to pay for the July box. Any info is GREATLY appreciated! :

COOLA SPF 50 Sport 

Mango Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+

Marcelle Waterproof Eyeliner

Paula’s Choice RESIST Barrier Repair Moisturizer with Retinol

Emi Jay Printed Hair Tie

Kérastase Chronologiste Parfum en Huile


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 2, 2015)

My cheat says I'm getting:

Kerastase Elixir 

Coola Mango - my PYS

Marcelle eyeliner - like someone said above this must be the Eyeko that everyone is getting

Real Chemistry peel

Hair tie - maybe everyone is getting these too??

Dr. Jart ceramindin day tint

Not that exciting.  I was really wishing I'd get the Derma clear micro water, I picked the Coola for my daughter for sample choice.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jun 2, 2015)

My cheat also says marcelle liner which is probably the eyeko

Real chemistry peel

Micro water pys

Emi jay hair tie

Temple spa shampoo &amp; conditioner

Not a bad box.


----------



## aihutch (Jun 2, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> My cheat also says marcelle liner which is probably the eyeko
> 
> Real chemistry peel
> 
> ...


I'm getting the exact same box.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jun 2, 2015)

BreZblue said:


> Ace account:
> 
> coola mango
> 
> ...


Same here. I'm meh about the Coola, so I'll probably give it to my mom; most of the tinted items are too dark or orange for me. Overall, it is a nice box.


----------



## artemiss (Jun 2, 2015)

First account:

Curated box
(we all know what that is)

Second account:
Dr jart water fuse bb

marcelle (eyeco?) waterproof eyeliner

real chemistry 3 minute peel

beauty protector body wash

pura vida lace headband

extra cuz it was $1 account:

marcelle golden glow bb

marcelle (eyeco?) waterproof eyeliner

real chemistry 3 minute peel

supergoop! spf 50 everyday sunscreen

I am really glad I only paid $1 for the last box!
The second box left totally to chance is probably my favorite, but since the the 'extra' was such a dud, I don't feel bad having gotten the curated one on my primary account, I will at least use SOME of it.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 2, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> Mine is up, as well - 6 items! If I write reviews now (before it says "earn 10 points" will I still get the points? I am cancelling this month and these reviews  will put me at 100 points.  I want to be able to use the points before I cancel and want to make sure I don't do it too late and end up having to pay for the July box. Any info is GREATLY appreciated! :
> 
> COOLA SPF 50 Sport
> 
> ...


I didn't think you have to be a subscriber to use up your points. You might want to wait for the box itself to come because they said we are getting codes or something. I'm assuming these will be codes for the shop like percentages off. I don't think you can get points for a review before it says review for ten points.


----------



## BreZblue (Jun 2, 2015)

Birchbox released a new video on youtube where Juliette gets ready with some of the samples we can get in our birchbox this month, she says that marcelle waterproof eyeliner in mulberry is a possible item.


----------



## LadyGordon (Jun 2, 2015)

My cheat says I'm getting:

Marcelle waterproof eyeliner in black
Dr Jart+ Dermaclear mircowater (PYS)
Supergoop Everyday SPF 50 with cellular response
Pure Veda lace headband set (set of 8)
Coastal Scents Revealed 3 palette
 
I'm overall happy with this box, if this is actually what I'm getting   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I won't use the headbands, but I can give them to my god daughter as she'll like them.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 2, 2015)

I never get the cheats to work this early...sigh


----------



## kkkkkelly (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm (maybe) getting:

Real Chemistry peel

Supergoop sunscreen (sample choice)

Marcelle BB Golden Glow

Marcelle waterproof eyeliner

Folle de Joie perfume

Sarahpotempa Darby hair clips (boooo! I want a cute hair tie!)

but otherwise excited!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 2, 2015)

Marcelle Waterproof Eyeliner

Real Chemistry Peel

Emi Jay Hair ties

Dr. Jart Micro Water (PYS)

Temple Spa Good Hair Day Shampoo

Temple Spa Good Hair Day Conditioner

I also had entered the code for the free beauty blender, and got a confirmation. I hope it actually comes in my box.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 2, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Marcelle Waterproof Eyeliner
> 
> Real Chemistry Peel
> 
> ...


----------



## wanderingbean (Jun 2, 2015)

ARGH! I picked the Skyn eye gels just so I wouldn't get that damn Coola Mango sunblock (I hate Coola &amp; I'm allergic to mangos), so of course the Coola Mango is in my box.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 2, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I didn't think you have to be a subscriber to use up your points. You might want to wait for the box itself to come because they said we are getting codes or something. I'm assuming these will be codes for the shop like percentages off. I don't think you can get points for a review before it says review for ten points.


Thank you for responding to my question.  I need to cancel by the 10th, I believe, so I will wait for the last minute and just cross my fingers it all works out.  Thanks again.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 2, 2015)

BreZblue said:


> coola mango
> 
> marcelle waterproof eyeliner
> 
> ...


One of my boxes is same as yours and the other has:

Marcelle waterproof eyeliner

Supergoop SPF 50

Dr Jart+ Microwater (my PYS)

Pura Vida lace headband

Coastal Scents Revealed3

Klorane Mango Butter shampoo

Klorane Mango Butter conditioner

I am not thrilled about having shampoo&amp;conditioner in both boxes, but since they are 6 and 7 items I am okay. I wanted to try Klorane brand anyway.

Hope the hair products will be of good quality.

I am actually happy with both boxes and will actually use every item in them (except for the Revealed3 sample).

I can't wait until we can review our boxes for points. I have 262 points in one account which I want to roll up to 300 and use towards the LE Under the Sun box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Did anybody get that box? It looks great from the description and pictures.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 2, 2015)

LadyGordon said:


> My cheat says I'm getting:
> 
> Marcelle waterproof eyeliner in black
> Dr Jart+ Dermaclear mircowater (PYS)
> ...


Is there a little arrow after the fifth item? If there is and you click on it you might see the following two items:

Klorane Mango Butter shampoo

Klorane Mango Butter conditioner

My first five items are same as yours, so I thought you might have the rest, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (Jun 2, 2015)

&lt;p&gt;



> Thank you for responding to my question. I need to cancel by the 10th, I believe, so I will wait for the last minute and just cross my fingers it all works out. Thanks again.


&lt;/p&gt;&lt;p&gt; &lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt;Are you cancelling by the 10th to not get charged for July? As long as you cancel sometime in June, even the 30th you will not get July. You can review for points even after you cancel and your points are yours until they expire. &lt;/p&gt;


----------



## detroitjewel (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm happy with this box!


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 2, 2015)

Non-clicky truck on both of my accounts and we can get our 10 points to share on Twitter/Facebook now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 2, 2015)

teresaarrr said:


> &lt;p&gt;&lt;/p&gt;
> 
> &lt;p&gt; &lt;/p&gt;
> 
> &lt;p&gt;Are you cancelling by the 10th to not get charged for July? As long as you cancel sometime in June, even the 30th you will not get July. You can review for points even after you cancel and your points are yours until they expire. &lt;/p&gt;


Thank you for clarifying.  All good news!


----------



## jenacate (Jun 2, 2015)

Once again my box is a dud. I think I'm just still annoyed that I never got My PYS email and that would have made my box much better. The only saving Grace is that it is a six item box. And what happened to everyone getting an eyeko liquid liner? Super dissapointing. However my box did change on the 10th last month so I, hoping that'll happen again.

I'm getting

Number 4 prep and protect- got it on my old account and hated the smell.

Real chemistry 3 minute peel- got this on my old account as well. It's ok and will get used.

Emijay- LOVE these type of hair ties.

Marcelle eyeliner- could be good in a fun color.

Shishido cleanser- it'll get used

Coola mango- I just got coola a few months ago and Im over it but I'll use. Wish I could have gotten the supergoop I wanted instead.


----------



## jocelynalexis (Jun 2, 2015)

According to the cheat, I'm getting:

Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator

COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

Marcelle Waterproof Eyeliner

Liz Earle Instant Boost™ Skin Tonic Spritzer

Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris
Most excited for the vasanti and the liz earle! I'm okay with the coola and marcelle and hoping that the perfume doesn't smell weird!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jun 2, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I can't wait until we can review our boxes for points. I have 262 points in one account which I want to roll up to 300 and use towards the LE Under the Sun box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Did anybody get that box? It looks great from the description and pictures.


I got the under the sun box! I looooove it. With points and coupon I spent about $20 on it. The sunglasses are great. I love the case and they are really light weight. I'm a little afraid of the blush and bronzer so I haven't decided on what to do with that yet. The gummies were gone in 2 days, so good. I got the elephant bag, also cute and useful. The shadow is great quality but very nude. The box is so cute, they tape it shut though and the tape will rip the design so cut it with a box cutter and leave the tape in place. Necklace is cute but I wouldn't pay more than $8-12 for it. The polish is pretty. The supergoop will be useful for a beach day. It is one of the best overall boxes I've ever gotten.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Jun 2, 2015)

Box 1:

Coola (PYS)

Marcelle Waterproof Eyeliner (We'll see about the color)

Real Chemistry Luminous 3 Minute Peel (Trade bait I think!)

TOCCA Bianca (not excited about perfume and birchbox has been sending me a lot lately but we'll see)

Well People Mascara (My friend loves this I'll give it a try!)

Emi Jay Printed hair ties (Sweet! I can't ever have too many hair ties!)

Box 2 (My $1 box):

amika Perk Up Dry Shampoo (Trade bait)

Marcelle Waterproof Eyeliner (repeat)

Real Chemistry Luminous 3 Minute Peel (more trade bait)

Supergoop SPF 50 (I can never have too much sunscreen!)

Dr Jart + BB Night Beauty Balm (Excited to try this!)

L. Erickson Narrow Grab and Go Pony (Love hair ties!!)

If this is what I end up getting I'll be pretty satisfied for this month! I'm pretty content with my first box, the second one is kind of meh but hopefully I can make some trades with the stuff in it and I only spent a buck on it.

Also I thought all subscribers were getting an eyeko liner this month? But both of my boxes say Marcelle eyeliners and mostly everyone else has said their box included that too. Hmmm  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 2, 2015)

papillonsandhockey said:


> Box 2 (My $1 box): amika Perk Up Dry Shampoo (Trade bait) Marcelle Waterproof Eyeliner (repeat) Real Chemistry Luminous 3 Minute Peel (more trade bait) Supergoop SPF 50 (I can never have too much sunscreen!) Dr Jart + BB Night Beauty Balm (Excited to try this!) L. Erickson Narrow Grab and Go Pony (Love hair ties!!)


 
Box twins on this one.  I can always use hair ties. Love the Amika.   Eyeliner is a duplicate of my other box.  Don't like that peel.  the Supergoop samples are always minute but I have plenty of sunscreen anyway.  But, more important, this was supposed to have the eye gels as my pick your perk.  I didn't get a confirmation email so I emailed them to be certain it went through.  I have their email stating not to worry and that I'll get it so we shall see.  I will review these as soon as I can in case they change/correct.  Not sure when we can actually do that.

I really wanted that advertised eye liner so am really disappointed about that.  So far I have not seen a single box that lists it.  What's with that?

My other box is receiving 7 items (for the first time!) so that is nice.  However, I am getting the Klorane shampoo/conditioner set.  I see that the shampoo has ingredients not suitable for color-treated hair (which I have).  I wish they'd just send only shampoo that is suitable for color-treated hair as it's so common.  Getting a different type of hair ties in the second box.  Not sure if it's the whole box of them or just one but it's not the Emi-J type.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 2, 2015)

I have three boxes coming and so many repeats between the three, I think I have nine different items between them and they're pretty bad, no.4, coola, bb cream which I already know this one doesnt work for me and that God awful Catherine Malandrino perfume are the ones I remember off the top of my head, all brands I dislike. Sad face! Time for a BB break I think. My boxes have been bad for three months running. And then three Eyeco liners which I'm happy about!


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jun 3, 2015)

jocelynalexis said:


> According to the cheat, I'm getting:
> 
> Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator
> 
> ...


Mine is loading the same as yours, but I have an arrow and when I click it, it shows the Pura Vida Head Band set of 8. 

Has anybody seen the eyeliner everyone was guaranteed or is that left out of the reviews?


----------



## artemiss (Jun 3, 2015)

artemiss said:


> First account:
> 
> Curated box
> 
> ...





pearldrop said:


> Is there a little arrow after the fifth item? If there is and you click on it you might see the following two items:
> 
> Klorane Mango Butter shampoo
> 
> ...


Ooh, didn't see the arrow the first time! The extra box got better with the hair clips, and I will give the tocca isabel a shot. While I am not thrilled with getting a perfume sample, I like most of what I've smelled from that brand, even if it doesn't smell good on me, per se. Maybe this will be the one I can wear!


----------



## Toby Burke (Jun 3, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Same here. I'm meh about the Coola, so I'll probably give it to my mom; most of the tinted items are too dark or orange for me. Overall, it is a nice box.


Box twin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 3, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I got the under the sun box! I looooove it. With points and coupon I spent about $20 on it. The sunglasses are great. I love the case and they are really light weight. I'm a little afraid of the blush and bronzer so I haven't decided on what to do with that yet. The gummies were gone in 2 days, so good. I got the elephant bag, also cute and useful. The shadow is great quality but very nude. The box is so cute, they tape it shut though and the tape will rip the design so cut it with a box cutter and leave the tape in place. Necklace is cute but I wouldn't pay more than $8-12 for it. The polish is pretty. The supergoop will be useful for a beach day. It is one of the best overall boxes I've ever gotten.


Yay! Thanks so much for this great review of the items and the nice tip. Now I can't wait to get it in my hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope they won't run out until the 10th or there will be some tears.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jun 3, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Yay! Thanks so much for this great review of the items and the nice tip. Now I can't wait to get it in my hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Hope they won't run out until the 10th or there will be some tears.


Definitely wait for your points (I used $20 in points) and try to find a coupon I had a 25% off coupon for my birthday but usually they have some kind of coupon for over $35 or $50. I wouldn't pay $55 for it but it is totally worth the $20-$25. My subscription addiction did a review of the box, with photos too. She says the blush isn't as scary blended as it looks but... It's hot pink. I had to wait for points too and I was terrified it was going to sell out lol fingers crossed you get it!


----------



## Cluck Gable (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm glad others have mentioned the eyeko liner because I was starting to think I'd dreamt it! I have two Marcelle liners coming my way, apparently. Hopefully in different colors!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 3, 2015)

Cluck Gable said:


> I'm glad others have mentioned the eyeko liner because I was starting to think I'd dreamt it! I have two Marcelle liners coming my way, apparently. Hopefully in different colors!


Maybe marcelle is just a place holder. These aren't official box pages. It would be weird to tell us they were going to teach everyone how to use liquid liners and then send us non-liquids.


----------



## button6004 (Jun 3, 2015)

My box has

coola mango

marcelle waterproof eyeliner

skyn eye gels (my PYS)

temple spa shampoo

temple spa conditioner

Pony tail holders

The Temple Spa stuff is familiar to me because the Inn I got married in uses that in their guest rooms.  So, basically its like the dreaded G&amp;S stuff. I don't love this box because I don't like coola stuff, and I need sample shampoos like I need a hole in my head. Oh well.


----------



## artlover613 (Jun 3, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Maybe marcelle is just a place holder. These aren't official box pages. It would be weird to tell us they were going to teach everyone how to use liquid liners and then send us non-liquids.


I am sure you are right. They frequently use a similar item as a placeholder. We should all be getting the Eyeko.

They don't make our June view live until June 10 (sometimes earlier). So although our 'sneek peek' is usually pretty close or correct, they may change.


----------



## catipa (Jun 3, 2015)

Here is what I'm getting:

coola mango

marcelle waterproof eyeliner

skyn eye gels-PYS

temple spa shampoo

temple spa conditioner

Pony tails

All things I can use, but not super exciting.


----------



## artlover613 (Jun 3, 2015)

Box 1

Marcelle eyeliner (Eyeko)

Caudalie Vinoperfect Day Perfecting Fluid

Dr Jart+ Dermaclear Microwater (PYS)

Klorane Mango Butter Shampoo

Klorane Mango Butter Conditioning Balm

Clean Fresh Laundry Parfum

L Erickson Grab and Go Pony Band

Box 2

Be Pretty Curated Box

Excited to get the Marcelle BB Cream in this!

My mother's box:

Marcelle Eyeliner (Eyeko)

BP Protect and Detangle

Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow

Coola Classic Cucumber Moisturizer for face

Skin Iceland Hydro Cool Firming Face Gels

Emi Hay Printed Hair Tie

Birchbox did a good job with curation for a box for an 80-year old woman. This is perfect and she will likely try everything except for the black eyeliner.

As for box 1, I think my working with someone at BB customer service on my profile has payed off. My past two boxes have all been items I would like to try. I want more perfumes and I'm willing to get foils, and this box with seven items will earn me $8 in the shop. Yippeeee!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jun 3, 2015)

not shown im also getting emi jay hair tie. i have non clicky truck. i have been wanting to try that detangler everyone talks about lol i thought the skynn ice gel things was supposed to be the one for your eyes, these are the face gels hmmm


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 3, 2015)

button6004 said:


> The Temple Spa stuff is familiar to me because the Inn I got married in uses that in their guest rooms.  So, basically its like the dreaded G&amp;S stuff. I don't love this box because I don't like coola stuff, and I need sample shampoos like I need a hole in my head. Oh well.


According to their websites Temple Spa is a UK brand of toiletries that actually appears in spas. They have a partnership with Gilchrest to distribute their products in US hotels. Gilchrest doesn't make Temple soaps and shampoos so hopefully they be as yucky.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 3, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> Box 1 Marcelle eyeliner (Eyeko) Caudalie Vinoperfect Day Perfecting Fluid Dr Jart+ Dermaclear Microwater (PYS) Klorane Mango Butter Shampoo Klorane Mango Butter Conditioning Balm Clean Fresh Laundry Parfum L Erickson Grab and Go Pony Band


I'm getting this same box.  Already got this perfume in my other account.  Shampoo can't be used on color-treated hair.  Kind of disappointed about that.


----------



## Toby Burke (Jun 3, 2015)

button6004 said:


> My box has
> 
> coola mango
> 
> ...


Box twin (2nd account)


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 3, 2015)

I have a button to 'write a review' under each of my items.  Can we write it now or do we have to wait for some other indication that the points will be added?  Thanks.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jun 3, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I have a button to 'write a review' under each of my items.  Can we write it now or do we have to wait for some other indication that the points will be added?  Thanks.


im not sure, but i wouldnt do it yet because they would know you were using a cheat somehow since box pages dont load till the 10th


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 3, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> im not sure, but i wouldnt do it yet because they would know you were using a cheat somehow since box pages dont load till the 10th


Thanks.  Actually, quite a few times I've gotten my box by the 8th.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 3, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> I am sure you are right. They frequently use a similar item as a placeholder. We should all be getting the Eyeko.
> 
> They don't make our June view live until June 10 (sometimes earlier). So although our 'sneek peek' is usually pretty close or correct, they may change.


I also think the marcelle items are place holders for the eyeko liners.

I requested a Tig box and it's showing up with Marcelle BB cream which is not advertised in the box. The rest of the box contents matches:


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 3, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I have a button to 'write a review' under each of my items.  Can we write it now or do we have to wait for some other indication that the points will be added?  Thanks.


If you try it now you will just get a regular review page instead of the survey page for the sample reviews which gives 10 points. They enable the sample review for points feature on the 10th of each month regardless of the arrival time of the actual box. I received my boxes earlier than 10th a few times but couldn't review for points until the 10th. But you can share your box now on Twitter/Facebook using the links on the June box page to earn 10 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jb3480 (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't think I've seen anyone else with my box (I resubbed with the $1 offer).  I'm (maybe) getting:

Number 4 Blow Dry Lotion

Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream

Coola Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Coco

Marcelle Waterproof Eyeliner

Pura Vida Lace Headband

Pretty good box!  I'd actually prefer the Marcelle liner to the liquid/marker one that we're probably getting instead, but it's definitely worth the $1 I paid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm getting;

Number 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect

Mango Coola

Dr.Jart Ceramidin Cream

Liquid eyeliner

Paula's Choice Resist Barrier Repair Moisturizer

Pura Vida Lace Headband


----------



## BreZblue (Jun 3, 2015)

Someone posted an email response on the birchbox facebook page regarding the eyeko liners.

The email response stated that customs is holding birchbox's eyeko liners and they will be sent in a future box. This means that we are most likely getting the marcelle waterproof liner which is seen using the cheat.

I hope that I get the mulberry one that I saw in the new birchbox video with Juliette.


----------



## jenacate (Jun 3, 2015)

BreZblue said:


> Someone posted an email response on the birchbox facebook page regarding the eyeko liners.
> 
> The email response stated that customs is holding birchbox's eyeko liners and they will be sent in a future box. This means that we are most likely getting the marcelle waterproof liner which is seen using the cheat.
> 
> I hope that I get the mulberry one that I saw in the new birchbox video with Juliette.


Can you link that video? I couldn't find on their page.


----------



## BreZblue (Jun 3, 2015)

jenacate said:


> Can you link that video? I couldn't find on their page.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Jun 3, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I'm getting this same box.  Already got this perfume in my other account.  Shampoo can't be used on color-treated hair.  Kind of disappointed about that.


Box triplets!

Where did you see that the Klorane shampoo can't be used on color treated hair? Or is it just one of the ingredients that isn't-so-great for holding color? I have damaged bleached hair and color loss isn't an issue, but some other "color" related issues are.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 3, 2015)

BreZblue said:


> Someone posted an email response on the birchbox facebook page regarding the eyeko liners.
> 
> The email response stated that customs is holding birchbox's eyeko liners and they will be sent in a future box. This means that we are most likely getting the marcelle waterproof liner which is seen using the cheat.
> 
> I hope that I get the mulberry one that I saw in the new birchbox video with Juliette.


They should be e-mailing everyone who is subscribed for June to tell them about the Eyeko liners.  Maybe this will teach them to not say things are going in boxes until they actually have them in hand.


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Jun 3, 2015)

So maybe one of you can help me before I write BB. I subbed for the $1 on a new account so this would have been before the end of May. So I was assuming it would be a May box? Well they are sending me the exact same box I got on ym other 2 accounts and they haven't charged me for a June box. So I guess my question is If it's supposed to be a May box why might they have not charged me for a June box? If it is supposed be to a June box why would they be sending me May box samples?

Thanks!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jun 3, 2015)

jmaddensgirl said:


> So maybe one of you can help me before I write BB. I subbed for the $1 on a new account so this would have been before the end of May. So I was assuming it would be a May box? Well they are sending me the exact same box I got on ym other 2 accounts and they haven't charged me for a June box. So I guess my question is If it's supposed to be a May box why might they have not charged me for a June box? If it is supposed be to a June box why would they be sending me May box samples?
> 
> Thanks!


I also caved and resubbed on May 28th. I cannot get the cheat to work for May but it works perfectly fine for June, so I guess I'm getting a June box and not May.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 3, 2015)

jmaddensgirl said:


> So maybe one of you can help me before I write BB. I subbed for the $1 on a new account so this would have been before the end of May. So I was assuming it would be a May box? Well they are sending me the exact same box I got on ym other 2 accounts and they haven't charged me for a June box. So I guess my question is If it's supposed to be a May box why might they have not charged me for a June box? If it is supposed be to a June box why would they be sending me May box samples?
> 
> Thanks!


Is this a new account? 

I have seen people sharing their first boxes on Instagram and saying BB sends customer favorites in the first boxes. I saw Beauty Protector, Whish, and Parlor in a few of them. Do you see your box when you go to the cheat link (https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/6)? If yes, then it's your June box which explains why there is no other charge. 

I think Birchbox does nothing for duplicate items on different accounts. I keep receiving dupes although my two account profiles are completely different :/


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Jun 3, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Is this a new account?
> 
> I have seen people sharing their first boxes on Instagram and saying BB sends customer favorites in the first boxes. I saw Beauty Protector, Whish, and Parlor in a few of them. Do you see your box when you go to the cheat link (https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/6)? If yes, then it's your June box which explains why there is no other charge.
> 
> I think Birchbox does nothing for duplicate items on different accounts. I keep receiving dupes although my two account profiles are completely different :/


Yes, new account. It shows I am getting:

Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream

Number 4 Prep and Protect

Marcelle Clay Mask

Dr. jart Beauty Balm Sahde #2

Coastal Scents 3 palette.

I got all of those items in my 2 May boxes.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 3, 2015)

Now our Marcelle waterproof liner is "Marcelle Mini Waterproof Eyeliner Travel Kit"
So, it will probably be a tiny sample (like Lord&amp;Berry) instead of the full size liner promised :/


----------



## jenacate (Jun 3, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Now our Marcelle waterproof liner is "Marcelle Mini Waterproof Eyeliner Travel Kit"
> 
> So, it will probably be a tiny sample (like Lord&amp;Berry) instead of the full size liner promised :/


I saw that too. What a dissapointment


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 3, 2015)

Birchbox really should send an email out to everyone. I don't have a Facebook account, so I found out about the eyeliner from you ladies on MUT. And I was actually really excited for that sample. Technically, we shouldn't be able to "see" our boxes yet, so to save face, they should have sent an email to all subscribers.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 3, 2015)

It's seriously disappointing to get tiny crayon samples. Why do we all have to get the exact same thing if it's not even the featured product anymore? :angry:


----------



## artlover613 (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh, it's that time of year again. Mercury in Retrograde. Just expect disruptions. This isn't that big of deal for each of us. Imagine how bad it is for BB in the grand scheme of things.

Maybe my perspective has more to do with the fact I do not wear black eyeliner. However, I was interested in trying it on my lashes like they showed in one of the BB online magazine articles.


----------



## Jen51 (Jun 3, 2015)

I really don't care what brand we get (since thankfully BB doesn't sell BAB).  But I don't like that they aren't telling us or that they have substituted a mini eyeliner for the full size one we were supposed to get.  Send us all an email explaining what happened and send us a replacement that is equal in size.  Most of us are very understanding and would be more than willing to accept that solution.

BTW - Anyone know where they are coming from?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 3, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> I really don't care what brand we get (since thankfully BB doesn't sell BAB).  But I don't like that they aren't telling us or that they have substituted a mini eyeliner for the full size one we were supposed to get.  Send us all an email explaining what happened and send us a replacement that is equal in size.  Most of us are very understanding and would be more than willing to accept that solution.
> 
> BTW - Anyone know where they are coming from?


China.  Eyeko is designed in London, made in China.


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Jun 3, 2015)

So the curated box is now available as an extra, but they want you to pay shipping for it.


----------



## jenacate (Jun 3, 2015)

jmaddensgirl said:


> So the curated box is now available as an extra, but they want you to pay shipping for it.


That's so annoying, I actually wanted that box but never got my email.


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Jun 3, 2015)

jenacate said:


> That's so annoying, I actually wanted that box but never got my email.


 Igot my email and didn't choose the curated box because it said you could add it on and then put everyone on a waiting list. A little irritating. So the box is $15 if you're not a sub, but if you are it's $10 plus $5 shipping. What the heck!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jun 3, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I got the under the sun box! I looooove it. With points and coupon I spent about $20 on it. The sunglasses are great. I love the case and they are really light weight. I'm a little afraid of the blush and bronzer so I haven't decided on what to do with that yet. The gummies were gone in 2 days, so good. I got the elephant bag, also cute and useful. The shadow is great quality but very nude. The box is so cute, they tape it shut though and the tape will rip the design so cut it with a box cutter and leave the tape in place. Necklace is cute but I wouldn't pay more than $8-12 for it. The polish is pretty. The supergoop will be useful for a beach day. It is one of the best overall boxes I've ever gotten.


I don't think all of the Summer LE boxes were taped. I got 2 and neither were taped closed. The blush (and bronzer) is fabulous and applies like a dream. Nowhere near as bright/dark as they look. The polish is a cute/unique shade and perfect for summer. The necklaces are cute though they do tend to tangle/hang funny. I don't much care for almost invisible eyeshadow so I'll probably give it to my 14 year old who's still learning makeup application. I got the striped bag version and was very happy about that. The SPF is pretty typical and goes on more white than clear which is pretty standard for sunscreen. I wouldn't wear it under makeup in other words but it works for a pool/beach day. And the sunglasses are the lightest weight pair I've ever tried and don't look cheap like most that are light. I paid 18 for one after using a discount code and points. Worth way more than that so it was a definite win!


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Jun 3, 2015)

Does BB let you use paypal to pay for things?


----------



## raindrop (Jun 3, 2015)

button6004 said:


> My box has
> 
> coola mango
> 
> ...


That's my box too! I actually hate it, especially since it's the millionth time I've gotten a hotel shampoo/lotion from BB. There are SO many samples that would love to try - the Dr. jart night BB, Paula's Choice anything, that Cargo blush, lots of things.

At least I didn't get a perfume sample for once! One more month on my sub, and I'm done.


----------



## raindrop (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh my. I just went back and looked at my samples (I love the new format to view all your samples at once). In over a year of subscribing, I have never, not once, purchased a product that I received in a box. I have purchased items I saw other people get that intrigued me.

BB, you gotta get that survey working better!


----------



## tableandchairs (Jun 4, 2015)

I am hoping someone might be able to help me with a situation I got myself into... I took advantage of the $1 deal by creating a 2nd account, and then canceled a few days later. It looks like I am getting the June box for that account. Then today, I found a code *BBJETBLUE10* which will give you 100 points after you subscribe. I wanted to use this on my 2nd account to take advantage of the 60 points I'd get from reviewing items/sharing on fb which would otherwise sit unused. I tried the code and it applied it, but when I get to the shipping part it says it will ship June 14th. Does anyone know how that would work? Would it let me get 2 June boxes on the same account, and how would reviewing items work? I could try to wait until later in the month to use the code to hopefully get a July box, but I'm not sure how long this code is good for. Sorry if this is confusing, just wondering if maybe someone else was in the same situation or had any insight! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm not sure you can get 2 boxes from the same account in the same month. I kind of doubt it. You might get lucky and get the points though. Keep in mind that BB are super strict with points and have mo problem zapping them if they discover they were given in error. Now if they charge you twice, regardless if it's only $1, then they owe you another box plus the points. If they left a loophole or their system permitted double subbing on the same account, the ambiguity/mistake is legally attributed to them and they should follow through with the terms of the deal, whether an error or not. Glossy had to do exactly that on Black Friday with the holiday LE box (advertised as $20 off when it should have said 20% off). They did correct the mistake but honored the discount for everyone who purchased before they caught the mistake. Sounds like BB should do the same thing here but I'm a bit doubtful they will let it slide under these circumstances.

Separate subject - At the risk of asking a stupid and redundant question (I did check the pinned FAQ thread first and didn't see the answer there), what is the magical cheat everyone is using? I tried clicking on the link in another post but I suspect you need to enter your own info where it has the ...(ellipses); just not sure what to enter. Is this only available via the app? Or is that something different?


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 4, 2015)

Fashion Diva said:


> Separate subject - At the risk of asking a stupid and redundant question (I did check the pinned FAQ thread first and didn't see the answer there), what is the magical cheat everyone is using? I tried clicking on the link in another post but I suspect you need to enter your own info where it has the ...(ellipses); just not sure what to enter. Is this only available via the app? Or is that something different?


The link is automatically shortened within the message since it exceeds the size.

Just add /me/boxes/women/2015/6 after the https://www.birchbox.com


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jun 4, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> The link is automatically shortened within the message since it exceeds the size.
> 
> Just add /me/boxes/women/2015/6 after the https://www.birchbox.com


Great, thanks!


----------



## button6004 (Jun 4, 2015)

raindrop said:


> That's my box too! I actually hate it, especially since it's the millionth time I've gotten a hotel shampoo/lotion from BB. There are SO many samples that would love to try - the Dr. jart night BB, Paula's Choice anything, that Cargo blush, lots of things.
> 
> At least I didn't get a perfume sample for once! One more month on my sub, and I'm done.


Yeah, I'm not super excited.  I got a bad ipsy this month too so I'm all around a negative nancy about my subscription boxes.


----------



## BriBaybee (Jun 4, 2015)

Hmmm.... according to someone on reddit, birchbox posted and has now deleted something on facebook stating that the eyeko liners are being held up in customs and will not be in boxes this month and are being replaced with the marcelle liners. Don't know how accurate this is but the eyeko liner was removed from the curated box page and is no longer on the homepage. Apparently birchbox will be sending out an email soon. 

I'm really hoping this isn't true. The eyeko liner is the only thing i'm looking forward to in my box of sunscreen, shampoo/conditioner, and hair ties.


----------



## carothcj (Jun 4, 2015)

Another bummer box this month.

-Real Chemistry Peel (I have enough of these sorts of things)

- Dr Jart Micro Water (my PYS)

- hair ties (these type of hair ties are the worst!)

- temple spa shampoo and conditioner (thumbs down)

-whatever eyeliner BB decides to send out


----------



## biancardi (Jun 4, 2015)

still nuthin on my page - are you ladies using iPhones to see this?  I have an android, so there is no app for that yet.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jun 4, 2015)

biancardi said:


> still nuthin on my page - are you ladies using iPhones to see this? I have an android, so there is no app for that yet.


I can never get the cheat to work on my phone (android/galaxy s5) but when I do it on my computer, it works.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 4, 2015)

biancardi said:


> still nuthin on my page - are you ladies using iPhones to see this?  I have an android, so there is no app for that yet.


I use a regular browser (Chrome and Firefox) to see my box using the link I posted above.

There is nothing on my IOS app.


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Jun 4, 2015)

First box:

Marcelle BB Cream

Hair Ties

Beauty Protector Detangler (We use alot of leave n and detanglers in my house)

Coola Moisturizer (Cucumber scented, will probablypass on as I don't like the smell of cucumbers)

Skyn Hydra Cool gels (My PSY)

Marcelle Mini Eyeliner Kit

2nd Box:

Real Chem face peel

Hair Ties

Dr. Jart Dermaclear water (My PSY)

Temple Spa Shampoo (I have colored hair, but I can still use it on my little ones or use for gift bags later)

Temple Spa Conditioner

Marcelle Eyeliner

3rd Box:

VasantiBrighten up face rejuvenator

Super Goop Eye Cream

Hair Ties

Dr. Jart Night Beauty Balm (I got the BB cream last month in Shade #2 so this could be good)

Coastal Scent 3 palette (I have 2 of these from last month)

Marcelle Eyeliner

Overall I am a happy camper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 4, 2015)

Did anybody pick Tig curated box? I wonder if you still have the Eyeko listed under box contents.
They were out of stock for Eyeko fat liquid eyeliners a week ago but now they are in stock. There is no official announcement regarding their broken promise as of now (other than their deleting everything that mentioned free Eyeko in June boxes). So, I think they are still trying to figure out a way to tackle this issue.

Honestly, I don't like this quietly hiding the evidence behavior, It would have been much better for their image if they have sent us an e-mail explaining what is going on and what might happen instead of deleting posts and sample choice reveal video and changing the sample choice page... They actually put a brow tutorial on the sample choice page we visit through our sample choice e-mails.
I don't care about the liner or any other product, I just don't like dishonesty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 4, 2015)

biancardi said:


> still nuthin on my page - are you ladies using iPhones to see this?  I have an android, so there is no app for that yet.


My account with the PYS microwater and upgrade added isn't loaded either.  Is your box an upgraded one?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 4, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Did anybody pick Tig curated box? I wonder if you still have the Eyeko listed under box contents.
> 
> They were out of stock for Eyeko fat liquid eyeliners a week ago but now they are in stock. There is no official announcement regarding their broken promise as of now (other than their deleting everything that mentioned free Eyeko in June boxes). So, I think they are still trying to figure out a way to tackle this issue.
> 
> ...


I did, and I never had Eyeko listed, it was always Marcelle BB cream and that's what it still says. I posted a pic a page or two back of the box contents.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 4, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I did, and I never had Eyeko listed, it was always Marcelle BB cream and that's what it still says. I posted a pic a page or two back of the box contents.


This is very bad in that case. They should at least keep their promise to the curated box recipients :/


----------



## UberClaire (Jun 4, 2015)

Not super happy. I resubbed last month for the Beauty Blender. Still don't even have a shipping notification for that. Then I stayed on for this month because I needed a new liquid liner anyway. And now they're sending out a cheaper, non-liquid liner? This blows. I have the water/hair bands/shampoo and conditioner box too which is laaaaame to begin with.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 4, 2015)

Maybe the say yes game pieces will totally make up for the eyeko snafu. I'm deliberately not buying anything until I get my codes. I'm guessing most will be coupons.


----------



## LadyGordon (Jun 4, 2015)

I wondered what was going on with the Eyeko eyeliner, I saw on mysubscription addiction that this was to be included in everyone's box and was full size. There is even a picture of it for the Tig box. I wasn't sure what happened that its now the Marcelle mini. I would have liked some communication from BB on this. I'm happy with my box anyway, but was just curious.


----------



## Laura Richwine (Jun 4, 2015)

How do you guys see what you're getting in your box? My order isn't even done processing yet. :/


----------



## Lisa80 (Jun 4, 2015)

BriBaybee said:


> Hmmm.... according to someone on reddit, birchbox posted and has now deleted something on facebook stating that the eyeko liners are being held up in customs and will not be in boxes this month and are being replaced with the marcelle liners. Don't know how accurate this is but the eyeko liner was removed from the curated box page and is no longer on the homepage. Apparently birchbox will be sending out an email soon.
> 
> I'm really hoping this isn't true. The eyeko liner is the only thing i'm looking forward to in my box of sunscreen, shampoo/conditioner, and hair ties.


Well that stinks :angry:


----------



## Lisa80 (Jun 4, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Did anybody pick Tig curated box? I wonder if you still have the Eyeko listed under box contents.
> 
> They were out of stock for Eyeko fat liquid eyeliners a week ago but now they are in stock. There is no official announcement regarding their broken promise as of now (other than their deleting everything that mentioned free Eyeko in June boxes). So, I think they are still trying to figure out a way to tackle this issue.
> 
> ...


I picked this box and right now the box cheat is not showing the Eyeko liner(the only reason I chose this box) and if the cheat is right then I'm getting a Marcelle BB Cream,Real Chemistry peel(got this 2x already),Hello Body Cream,Oribe Cote d'azur fragrance, and Davines Su Hair/Body wash. This is the last month of this sub for me anyways but would have like the liner. If it's true that they won't be included in the box, then it would be nice for Birchbox to send it to everyone that requested this box once they allegedly make it thru Customs &lt;_&lt; or let loose with some points.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm wondering if the added hair clips, ties, bands, etc. are to make up for the Eyeko issue?  I haven't been with Birchbox too long, but I have never seen anything like that added in the boxes.

My cheat shows:

Box 1:

Coola Mango - can always use sunscreen

Nail polish remover pad(s) - hope it is more than 1!

Amika dry shampoo - Happy about this.  Got this in my second box last month.

Shisiedo moisturizer - this is nice...hopefully a decent size

Sarah Potempa (sp?) hair clips - if they are the floral ones I know my lilttle girls will love them

Marcelle eye liner -  meh...I wasn't excited about the eyeko either though either

Box 2:  (I really have to cancel this one....signed up Beauty Blender [which I just got 2 days ago] and stuck around for the mystery gift/prize thing this month.

Vasanti Enzymatic - meh...have gotten this before.  Nothing to write home about for me

Coola Cucumber sunscreen - more sunscreen is ok

Liz Earle Spritzer - seems interesting, but probably not something I would think I would need to ever buy.

Catherine Mlandrino perfume - boring

lace headbands - will get used....and really hope they don't slide down my head like most do!

Marcelle eyeliner


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 4, 2015)

Is anyone missing their PYS on their preview/cheat?

I selected the cool gels for my PYS and received my confirmation. However, I shows Tocca Bianca, MicroWater, a headband, the eyeliner, and the shampoo/conditioner. 

Out of all the PYS choices, the microwater is the one I'm least likely to use. I'm hoping the preview changes by the 10th

Also, YAY clicky truck!!!


----------



## Toby Burke (Jun 4, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Maybe the say yes game pieces will totally make up for the eyeko snafu. I'm deliberately not buying anything until I get my codes. I'm guessing most will be coupons.


There is a spot on the site to put your email if you are not a subscriber. Using an unsubscribed email, I got a code for 25% off a monthly subscription.

There are "kits" we can win as well. I hope instead of coupons, they give bonus points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> My account with the PYS microwater and upgrade added isn't loaded either.  Is your box an upgraded one?


I did do an add on for the watch.

But even before when I don't do add-on's, my box is always late to load..


----------



## button6004 (Jun 5, 2015)

I actually don't mind getting the marcelle liner instead of the eyeko.  I'm much more likely to use a pencil liner than a liquid liner. But of course, communication would be nice.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm annoyed that according to the cheat (*crosses fingers* ...please be wrong), I'll be receiving two moisturizers, Dr.Jart's Ceramidin, and Paula's Choice Resist Barrier Repair Moisturizer. Along with the super generic Number 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect, and the Mango Coola, which Birchbox lists as a "water-resistant SPF 50 lotion" my box is especially lame. They paid no attention to 2/3 of the skin part of my beauty profile.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 5, 2015)

Here's what my cheat shows:

Caudalie Vinoperfect Day Perfecting Fluid SPF 15 - love Caudalie and excited to try something new
Dr. Jart+ Dermaclear™ Micro Water - my PYS
Klorane Shampoo with Mango Butter - meh, a shampoo, but it'll get used


Klorane Conditioning Balm with Mango Butter - I go through conditioners like it's candy, so it'll get used fast
CLEAN Fresh Laundry Eau de Parfum - people seem to like this fragrance, looking forward to trying it
Marcelle Mini Waterproof Eyeliner Travel Kit - I would rather get Eyeko liner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


L. Erickson Grab &amp; Go Pony Tube Birchbox Exclusive Colors - my lifestyle extra I guess, it's a cute hair tie and I lose mine all the time
 
Overall, I'm happy with what I will hopefully be getting. And yay, $7 back in points!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jun 5, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> There is a spot on the site to put your email if you are not a subscriber. Using an unsubscribed email, I got a code for 25% off a monthly subscription.
> 
> There are "kits" we can win as well. I hope instead of coupons, they give bonus points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep on my second account i just closed, i got the email but waiting on the second email for the code or prize, i thought it would go right through  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but happy i do have a tracking number on my 1st account!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jun 5, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> Yep on my second account i just closed, i got the email but waiting on the second email for the code or prize, i thought it would go right through  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but happy i do have a tracking number on my 1st account! oh and if you won the benefit liner thing, would that pop up in cheat pages for boxes?


----------



## jenacate (Jun 5, 2015)

Does anyone have a 25% off code I can use? I accidently lost mine and can't pull it up again.


----------



## artemiss (Jun 5, 2015)

Clicky truck on my main account that got the curated box.
Non-clicky on the other two...


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Jun 5, 2015)

artemiss said:


> Clicky truck on my main account that got the curated box.
> 
> Non-clicky on the other two...


Ditto here (except I didn't get the curated box)


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2015)

I did this on a non active account

I am not needing another box - so here is a 50% off coupon - first come, first serve

SAYYES50VSA627


----------



## jenacate (Jun 5, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I did this on a non active account
> 
> I am not needing another box - so here is a 50% off coupon - first come, first serve
> 
> ...


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Jun 5, 2015)

Shipping noticed received on 1 out of 3 boxes. Says it won't come until the end of next week though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2015)

finally!  my box loaded..

Skyn Iceland Hydro Cool Firming Face Gels (my PYS)
Dr. Jart+ Premium Beauty Balm SPF 45+ Shade #2
Pura Vida Lace Headband Set

Temple Spa Good Hair Day Shampoo - great reviews on the temple spa site.

Temple Spa In Good Condition Conditioner - has rosemary, mint, grapefruit

marcella eyeliner place holder...

So, the Dr Jart will be traded away quickly

headbands - I will have to measure them - I have a big head (haha) and see if they will be too tight or just right

The shampoo &amp; conditioner - I hope these are not foils - these are by Gilchrist &amp; Soames which I know folks don't like them (I actually do)  The shampoo has gotten good reviews on the temple spa site and I love a conditioner with peppermint, grapefruit &amp; rosemary in it!

the eyeliner - I hope it is a good one - I really wanted the eyeko one, as I love liquid eyeliners.

right now, outside of the BB cream and if the hair products are not foils, this might be a good month for me.


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Jun 5, 2015)

biancardi said:


> finally!  my box loaded..
> 
> Skyn Iceland Hydro Cool Firming Face Gels (my PYS)
> 
> ...


I got that Dr. Jart last time and really liked it. I was surprised it matched my skin tone as I am pretty fair.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2015)

@jmaddensgirl  I just don't like BB creams :/


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 5, 2015)

OiiO said:


> Here's what my cheat shows:
> 
> Caudalie Vinoperfect Day Perfecting Fluid SPF 15 - love Caudalie and excited to try something new
> 
> ...


This is my box as well. I definitely was looking forward to the Eyeko, and I'm not a fan of perfume samples, but I think it's a pretty good box.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 5, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> Yep on my second account i just closed, i got the email but waiting on the second email for the code or prize, i thought it would go right through  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but happy i do have a tracking number on my 1st account!


I got the email on my closed account as well, and still haven't gotten the email back. :/


----------



## Laura Richwine (Jun 5, 2015)

Just got my tracking number today, it should arrive this time next week. Just wish I could see what to expect in my box! Looks like there are some good items in people's boxes though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carddian (Jun 5, 2015)

If I subscribe today would I be getting a June box or July?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 5, 2015)

June


----------



## sweetietaa (Jun 5, 2015)

what is a Marcelle eyeliner kit?  why does it say kit?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 5, 2015)

I think it's how BB sells the eyeliner, it comes in a kit but, kinda like they show you the full size products and you only get a sample size. birch box must sell this eyeliner in a kit and we get to sample the eyeliner (not the entire kit).


----------



## Kaistone (Jun 6, 2015)

So peeved. I ordered the curated box this month, and can't believe they replaced the eyeko liner with bb cream. Um...what can I do with golden tinted cream? Why on earth would they not replace the eyeko with another eyeliner as they did with the Marcelle eye pencil in the other boxes??? Ugh


----------



## sweetietaa (Jun 6, 2015)

hopefully they will eventually give us the Eyeko eyeliner in an upcoming box.  For now, I'm going to Walgreens and getting the Jordana liquid eyeliner.  Try it!  It is only $2.99 or something like that.  I was about to buy it the other day because I'm out of liquid eyeliner, but I remembered we were getting one in our boxes so I was just going to wait.  I think I will go to Walgreens tonight to get that and of course some chocolate.


----------



## sweetietaa (Jun 6, 2015)

Kaistone said:


> So peeved. I ordered the curated box this month, and can't believe they replaced the eyeko liner with bb cream. Um...what can I do with golden tinted cream? Why on earth would they not replace the eyeko with another eyeliner as they did with the Marcelle eye pencil in the other boxes??? Ugh


BB cream is the worst, I'm so sorry.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jun 6, 2015)

biancardi said:


> finally!  my box loaded..
> 
> Skyn Iceland Hydro Cool Firming Face Gels (my PYS)
> 
> ...


i thought they were supposed to be the eye gels, am i wrong? were they the face gels or are they the same thing do you know? i screenshot my sample choice and saved the email but when i clicked to pick sample again out of the old email, it was like i hadnt picked anything. i was just curious, i dont know much about those gels and whats what


----------



## biancardi (Jun 6, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> i thought they were supposed to be the eye gels, am i wrong? were they the face gels or are they the same thing do you know? i screenshot my sample choice and saved the email but when i clicked to pick sample again out of the old email, it was like i hadnt picked anything. i was just curious, i dont know much about those gels and whats what


it states face gels. Weird. Huh.

I guess these are small gels that you can stick on various parts of your face. It isn't a full facial sheet mask

I did do a screen shot and it DID say eye gels.  Oh my - first eyeko, now the gels.


----------



## artemiss (Jun 6, 2015)

My curated box came today, and the BB cream is as horrible as I expected. NOT pleased, especially since I never got an email on that account stating that there would be a replacement for the eyeliner.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 6, 2015)

artemiss said:


> My curated box came today, and the BB cream is as horrible as I expected. NOT pleased, especially since I never got an email on that account stating that there would be a replacement for the eyeliner.


Sorry about that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Did you contact them? I wonder what their excuse will be for this mess up since these liners are still in stock for sale... They should have at least given the curated box complete.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm also annoyed with the BB Cream replacement for the eyeliner in the curated box , I have tried this bb cream in the past and it sucks (for me) anything with a shimmer makes my oily skin shine even worse!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 6, 2015)

I think Birchbox is sending two types of skyn items: "face" and "eye" gels. They are really screwing around this month.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 6, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I think Birchbox is sending two types of skyn items: "face" and "eye" gels. They are really screwing around this month.



but I selected the eye gels (whine...)


----------



## jennielyndy (Jun 7, 2015)

I also signed up for the eye gels and I'm also getting face gels. Come on, Birchbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 7, 2015)

I just saw the Eyeko replacement Marcelle eye pencil in a photo on Instagram and it is really tiny :/
It looks shorter than the real chemistry sample box.

At least the hair stuff look cute.


----------



## BriBaybee (Jun 7, 2015)

Got my shipping email today and it addresses the eyeliner situation..

" you may have read in recent marketing materials that we originally planned to include an eyeko fat liquid liner in every box for June. Our eyeliners are currently held up in customs, but don't worry! You'll still receive a makeup sample we love and we plan to have the eyeko fat liquid eyeliners sent in a future box. "

I can't believe they announced and made a huge deal about these eyeliners if it wasn't a for sure thing already in there warehouse. My box is getting worse by the day... No liquid liner and now apparently no eye gels.


----------



## Kaistone (Jun 7, 2015)

@@sweetietaa

Thanks! I'll have to check out that brand of eyeliner. Do they also have them at CVS? And oh yes, I do think some chocolate is in order, lol ...actually, I think Birchbox should've included chocolate in each box this month as consolation for all the follies...


----------



## biancardi (Jun 7, 2015)

I am looking at IG for that eyeliner, and I saw France's BB - they got a cute plastic waterproof makeup pouch in their box....


----------



## SouthernSass (Jun 7, 2015)

Getting face gels instead of eye gels in two boxes. So frustrating. Have 3 accounts and EVERY MONTH since October something has been wrong with at least one of the them. It makes me feel like I'm an overly picky, complaining, nagging, witch! But...... My box didn't show up. A sample is broken. My pys is wrong, completely missing, or partying in Vegas. I got a duplicate sample. My card doesn't match my box, which by the way, doesn't match my box page. So I feel like a constant complainer. But on the flip side we (my mom and I) pay 30 bucks a month for these boxes so I feel like they should be as promised!!!!

I still love BB though. Still recommend them to everyone. I just needed a rant cause I know y'all understand. And at least all 3 of our boxes have 6 or 7 items! If the cheat doesn't change........


----------



## biancardi (Jun 7, 2015)

I emailed BB and this is their response on the face gels vs eye ges



> do see that you have a confirmed sample choice of the Skyn Iceland Hydro Cool Firming Eye Gels for your June box. I think that the 'face gels' description may be an error on our end as I believe that only the eye gels are being sent out this month.
> 
> Please reply to this email if you do receive the incorrect Skyn Iceland sample in your June box and I will be happy to look into reshipping you your original choice.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jun 7, 2015)

thanks! cause i will def email them if that happens. hmm they are all over the place this month huh? excited about that code in our box though, i hope to win some goodies! lol


----------



## artemiss (Jun 7, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> thanks! cause i will def email them if that happens. hmm they are all over the place this month huh? excited about that code in our box though, i hope to win some goodies! lol


Mine was just a code for 20% off of a $50 order.


----------



## carothcj (Jun 7, 2015)

Agh they suckered me back into a second box with that 50% off monthly box code


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 8, 2015)

Ugh my last box that hasn't loaded STILL I can't even get the "your box" to pull up. 

Birchbox really is annoying this month.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh and post your unloved Birchbox products here this month for swapping/trading:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/137188-june-2015-birchbox-swaps-trades/?p=2393569


----------



## Laura Richwine (Jun 8, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Ugh my last box that hasn't loaded STILL I can't even get the "your box" to pull up.
> 
> Birchbox really is annoying this month.


I still can't see mine either!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 8, 2015)

artist92 said:


> I still can't see mine either!


The my box page finally loaded but with the new banner for June. C'mon box load!


----------



## Saiza (Jun 8, 2015)

I saw my box and it's like a haircare box this month, shampoo and conditioner, hair tie, sunscreen and Dr. Jart ceramidin day tint.I didn't pick a sample this month and let them choose for me, my box last month was pretty great when I didn't pick. This month ehhh Ipsy looks like it's going to be better this month. I can't get a peek at my 2nd Birchbox, I picked the Dr Jart micro water.


----------



## Laura Richwine (Jun 8, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> The my box page finally loaded but with the new banner for June. C'mon box load!


I suppose it's progress at least, lol!


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Jun 8, 2015)

Ugh, I'm sick of this June box already.

Not so bothered about the eyeliner - I have my HG products so a colorful one will be nice, but I've had a non-clicky truck since last Wednesday.

Looking back, my boxes generally arrive between the 9th and the 11th, and I still don't have a clicky truck or shipping confirmation! Hopefully this means I'm one of the Benefit winners and that's what's holding it up but I'm tired of waiting, Birchbox!


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jun 8, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> Ugh, I'm sick of this June box already.
> 
> Not so bothered about the eyeliner - I have my HG products so a colorful one will be nice, but I've had a non-clicky truck since last Wednesday.
> 
> Looking back, my boxes generally arrive between the 9th and the 11th, and I still don't have a clicky truck or shipping confirmation! Hopefully this means I'm one of the Benefit winners and that's what's holding it up but I'm tired of waiting, Birchbox!


I don't have any shipping information either. I was expecting it to be here within the next two days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jun 9, 2015)

Still showing basically 3 different types of sunscreen.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 9, 2015)

nicoleleighbeauty said:


> I don't have any shipping information either. I was expecting it to be here within the next two days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I finally got a clicky truck for the second sub.  Still nothing at all for the new sub--no box loaded and no indication of shipping---not even a non-clicky truck!  

Is this normal for a new sub?  I think I ordered on June 1.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 9, 2015)

Ugh my box still isn't loaded, what's the big freakin secret Birchbox, srsly!


----------



## artemiss (Jun 9, 2015)

I've already received my curated box, and I'm waiting on the other two. One went straight to the hub most of my stuff goes to, while the other took a detour through NJ, :drive:

The one that went to NJ shipped out 2 days earlier, but thanks to the magical mystery tour to the Jersey Shores, I think they are both gonna get here tomorrow, lol


----------



## artemiss (Jun 9, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Still showing basically 3 different types of sunscreen.  &lt;_&lt;


Boo! If that fragrance is what I think it is, though, I AM jealous of that..(anything by Comptoir Sud Pacifique) I only end up with the chokingly floral Harvey Prince crud in mine.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jun 9, 2015)

artemiss said:


> Boo! If that fragrance is what I think it is, though, I AM jealous of that..(anything by Comptoir Sud Pacifique) I only end up with the chokingly floral Harvey Prince crud in mine.


It's not a fragrance although a fragrance would at least add some variety to my box. I have Number 4 comb and protect, Coola mango, Dr. Jart Ceramidin, Paula's Choice Resist barrier repair, a headband and that tiny eyeliner pencil.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemiss (Jun 9, 2015)

Ahh, yeah, then that is a pretty monotone box. Sorry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jun 9, 2015)

@@artemiss My box is so boring. I really hope it changes.

OAN...Has anyone used the Dr. Jart ceramidin or Paula's Choice resist barrier repair moisturizer before?


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 9, 2015)

One of my accounts is getting a coastal scents sampler.  Has anyone ever ordered the original revealed from birchbox? Is it all light taupe shades? I notice the photo on the birchbox site looks completely different than the same product on the manufacturer's page.


----------



## Kaistone (Jun 9, 2015)

@@noel S

There are 3 coastal scents revealed palettes. I've received both revealed one and two in previous Boxycharm boxes. And yes, revealed one mainly consists of taupy, shimmery, neutral shades. Revealed 2 consists of lots of pinkish, and purplish shades.


----------



## artlover613 (Jun 9, 2015)

My first box just arrived. I think the Style Me Pretty curated box is terrific. Everything will get used.

I am surpised it doesn't include the special offer/discount/goodie prizes that the regular monthly mixes will get. Oh well...

Anxious to see what those will be.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Wow that's a great box @@artlover613! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jun 9, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I emailed BB and this is their response on the face gels vs eye ges


That is interesting because I had the face gels listed on my second (new) account, where I had not picked a sample... and as of today my cheat page now says eye gels. I'm kind of bummed. I picked the eye gels on my ACE account and I don't mind getting two, but it would have been fun to try the face ones.

On another note, I do wish they had subbed some other make-up product for the eyeko fat liner. Now we'll get liner again (supposedly) in the next couple of months, so that's a lot of eyeliner. Oh well. From the description is sounds like the travel liner is going to be in a color of some sort (indigo, burgandy, etc) so at least it'll be a fun color for summer.

If my two boxes match the cheat, they'll be fine... I was hoping for the kerastase or one of the other products they promo'd on Instagram, but instead I'm getting the same two boxes many of you have mentioned, basically each box has eye gels, eye liner, sunscreen (cucumber in one, mango in the other), hair bands/ties, and shoot, I can't remember the other items... not a bad month at all, at least no perfume!

My boxes won't be here till next week (one hasn't shipped yet) but I'm interested to see what the promo/prize code will be for!


----------



## AshMarie484 (Jun 9, 2015)

My Upgrade box finally loaded. I can't tell what's full sized, I'm assuming the blush and surprise another mascara. I already got this same mascara in March so idk what's going on, hope it changes in the morning.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jun 9, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I finally got a clicky truck for the second sub.  Still nothing at all for the new sub--no box loaded and no indication of shipping---not even a non-clicky truck!
> 
> Is this normal for a new sub?  I think I ordered on June 1.


I don't think so. I finally have some shipping info, but it says I won't get it for another week. That's pretty abnormal as well. I'd give it a couple more days and if there's still nothing then email them.


----------



## Laura Richwine (Jun 9, 2015)

Hokay...So I got my tracking number several days ago, but I still can't see my box and when I go to "Purchase History" my order is still listed as "Processing"? I should be getting my box in a few days according to the tracking number, so a surprise is fine, it would just be nice if the site was updating properly!


----------



## Saiza (Jun 9, 2015)

AshMarie484 said:


> My Upgrade box finally loaded. I can't tell what's full sized, I'm assuming the blush and surprise another mascara. I already got this same mascara in March so idk what's going on, hope it changes in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting the same box on my 2nd account, I purchased the upgraded box last month but they forgot to send the items. So they refunded my $20 and said it'd start this month, I would assume the Mally blush is full size and travel kit. It seems like my Birchboxes for June are just haircare ones. I'm getting shampoo and conditioner on my other one too.


----------



## AshMarie484 (Jun 9, 2015)

Saiza said:


> I'm getting the same box on my 2nd account, I purchased the upgraded box last month but they forgot to send the items. So they refunded my $20 and said it'd start this month, I would assume the Mally blush is full size and travel kit. It seems like my Birchboxes for June are just haircare ones. I'm getting shampoo and conditioner on my other one too.


Maybe it is the travel kit, I just didn't think it'd be because non upgrade subscribers were getting the Marcelle eyeliners too. I think I'm definitely canceling my upgrade. I havent liked anything since they started it.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jun 9, 2015)

artist92 said:


> Hokay...So I got my tracking number several days ago, but I still can't see my box and when I go to "Purchase History" my order is still listed as "Processing"? I should be getting my box in a few days according to the tracking number, so a surprise is fine, it would just be nice if the site was updating properly!


Full size orders are marked as complete when sent but the sub boxes always say processing because it is ongoing.


----------



## Laura Richwine (Jun 9, 2015)

That makes sense, thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 9, 2015)

I think the blush and the mascara are the full size items for box upgrades this month.


----------



## sweetharlot (Jun 9, 2015)

My box will be delivered tomorrow! It's lame - hair tie, bb cream, eyeliner, sunscreen, dry shampoo and something I can't even recall - but I am excited to get my "prize" and I'm glad I'm getting 6 items to review, at least.



artemiss said:


> Mine was just a code for 20% off of a $50 order.


Wow, Birchbox, 20% off $50 isn't a prize...they regularly have 20% off $35 or even $25! At the very least it should 20% off ANY order, IMO!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 10, 2015)

No June box page loaded.  No clicky truck.  I wait until the 11th to call when this happens, in hopes that it will resolve itself.  I can see my box with the cheat.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Jun 10, 2015)

I hope the box is wrong on the "my box" link.   I chose the eye patches and instead got the coola sunscreen which is fine but is it too much to ask they put the correct thing in my box?? so annoyed.  I have to say IPSY is better this month.  according to this they are also sending hair ties.  My hair is short and marked on my profile that it is too short for hair ties!!!!  ughhhh birchbox you suck this month!!


----------



## SetToStunning (Jun 10, 2015)

Saiza said:


> I'm getting the same box on my 2nd account, I purchased the upgraded box last month but they forgot to send the items. So they refunded my $20 and said it'd start this month, I would assume the Mally blush is full size and travel kit. It seems like my Birchboxes for June are just haircare ones. I'm getting shampoo and conditioner on my other one too.


I have the upgraded box and also have the Mally Blush, but not the mascara. I do have a Pop beauty pigment though:

http://i.imgur.com/z8MdpFt.png

http://i.imgur.com/7949hZB.png


----------



## KMED1 (Jun 10, 2015)

I have the Mally blush listed, but I have the Mirenesse Mattfinity Lip Rouge as my other item


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 10, 2015)

This is my upgraded box contents:





But my box page hasn't officially loaded, this was using the "cheat." My box still says May and I don't have a tracking number or "clicky truck"

Get on it Birchbox!


----------



## SouthernSass (Jun 10, 2015)

Box pages seem to be loaded.


----------



## SouthernSass (Jun 10, 2015)

Looks like 1 through 80 are up, haven't checked every single one though.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jun 10, 2015)

SouthernSass said:


> Looks like 1 through 80 are up, haven't checked every single one though.


Are any boxes especially great?


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jun 10, 2015)

My box came yesterday. The box is really pretty. I got the purple one. Adventure is a state of mind.

My liner is violet color and seems to be good quality but I have so many liners you would think I've got 20 eyes.

I already have the real chemistry peel but I'm happy to have another so me and a girlfriend can do it together.

The temple spa shampoo &amp; conditioner are packaged well (no foil) I haven't smelled them yet.

The micro water will be useful I'm excited to try it but it's so expensive I hope I hate it. Lol

I got a red emi jay hair tie. I can always use these.

Pretty good could be better. I think ipsy will win this month.


----------



## aihutch (Jun 10, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> My box came yesterday. The box is really pretty. I got the purple one. Adventure is a state of mind.
> 
> My liner is violet color and seems to be good quality but I have so many liners you would think I've got 20 eyes.
> 
> ...


I'm getting the same items in my box, but according to the tracking, I won't have it until next Wednesday or Thursday. I wonder if the liner and hair tie will be the same color. I agree with you, it's good, but could be better and the only item I'm excited about is the water which was my pys.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 10, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> My box came yesterday. The box is really pretty. I got the purple one. Adventure is a state of mind.
> 
> My liner is violet color and seems to be good quality but I have so many liners you would think I've got 20 eyes.
> 
> ...


What did you get for that bonus surprise they promised?


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jun 10, 2015)

got my box today and won the brown benefit liner! my BB came in a huge white box, so you know if you get that in the mail instead of you smaller pink box, you won! my code was just for 20% off


----------



## artemiss (Jun 10, 2015)

I got the Benefit on one of my accounts, too! :wizard: 
Strangely, though, I didn't get that account's box in the mail, although it was scheduled for delivery, just the box for my other account, wonder if the mailman was just confused with me having so many boxes in one day and mixed up the delivery, or if the liner just shipped separately? :unsure2:


----------



## artemiss (Jun 10, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> got my box today and won the brown benefit liner! my BB came in a huge white box, so you know if you get that in the mail instead of you smaller pink box, you won! my code was just for 20% off


Consider yourself lucky, the code in the box that came today was just 10% off a $50 purchase :/


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 10, 2015)

artemiss said:


> I got the Benefit on one of my accounts, too! :wizard:
> 
> Strangely, though, I didn't get that account's box in the mail, although it was scheduled for delivery, just the box for my other account, wonder if the mailman was just confused with me having so many boxes in one day and mixed up the delivery, or if the liner just shipped separately? :unsure2:


How do you know you got it if that account if you haven't received the box?


----------



## artemiss (Jun 10, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> How do you know you got it if that account if you haven't received the box?


Just the white bag with the Benefit came, nothing else in the package BUT the liner. I use different versions of my name on each account so I know which is which when they come. (one is full name, another is just my first initial, and the other is under my middle name)


----------



## sweetharlot (Jun 10, 2015)

artemiss said:


> Consider yourself lucky, the code in the box that came today was just 10% off a $50 purchase :/


Me too. What a load of BS. That is NOT a "prize". In a few days/weeks they'll have 20% off $35+ again so thanks for nothing, BB.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 10, 2015)

Great! Now, Marcelle eyeliner disappeared from one of my boxes' June 2015 list  :angry:  
I hope it actually appears in my box when it arrives in a few days.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 10, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Are any boxes especially great?


I went through boxes 1-40 and I found them all particularly lackluster. There seems to be no makeup besides the eyeliner. There is so much sunscreen, skin care, and perfume. None of the products seem adventurous to me.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 11, 2015)

I received my box yesterday.

amika- perk up dry shampoo

Coola- SPF 50 sport Mango

La Fresh- Nail polish remover  2 pks

Marcelle- waterproof Eyeliner in Blue Lagoon

Shiseido- Ibuki Moisturizer

Darby Hair clip

My code gave me 10% off 50 dollars


----------



## linda37027 (Jun 11, 2015)

flipflopgirl said:


> I went through boxes 1-40 and I found them all particularly lackluster. There seems to be no makeup besides the eyeliner. There is so much sunscreen, skin care, and perfume. None of the products seem adventurous to me.


Can you post the link to look at the box pages, please? Thanks


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 11, 2015)

linda37027 said:


> Can you post the link to look at the box pages, please? Thanks


https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2015/june-2015-bb1

Just change the last number to bb2, bb3 etc.


----------



## linda37027 (Jun 11, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2015/june-2015-bb1
> 
> Just change the last number to bb2, bb3 etc.


Thanks


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 11, 2015)

I have a pixie cut and my profile has said "too short for a ponytail" since September 2014.  The cheat says I'm getting the headband.  At least it's not a hairtie.  

COOLA SPF 50 Sport - Mango, Sienna Naturals Moisturizing Leave-in Conditioner,  ModelCo Bronzer, Pura Vida Lace Headband, Shiseido IBUKI Refining Moisturizer, Marcelle Mini Waterproof Eyliner.

I still can't see my June Birchbox without the cheat, but I do have a clicky truck with no tracking info.  I'm going to call during my lunch break.  I am excited about the eyeliner, but everything else is blah.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 11, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> I have a pixie cut and my profile has said "too short for a ponytail" since September 2014.  The cheat says I'm getting the headband.  At least it's not a hairtie.
> 
> COOLA SPF 50 Sport - Mango, Sienna Naturals Moisturizing Leave-in Conditioner,  ModelCo Bronzer, Pura Vida Lace Headband, Shiseido IBUKI Refining Moisturizer, Marcelle Mini Waterproof Eyliner.
> 
> I still can't see my June Birchbox without the cheat, but I do have a clicky truck with no tracking info.  I'm going to call during my lunch break.  I am excited about the eyeliner, but everything else is blah.


At least you can use a hairband when apply masks if you don't like it for your hairstyle!


----------



## linda37027 (Jun 11, 2015)

I just looked at all the pages. 95 different boxes! That's the most I have seen. I think everyone got some kind of hair accessory. I also have too short for a ponytail marked and got the headband, which is ok. My box page just updated about an hour ago, so yours probably will soon.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 11, 2015)

I just got box 28: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2015/june-2015-bb28

It came in the purple State of Mind box and had the Electric blue eyeliner shade. My hair tie was a bright neon orange, which is perfect for the gym!

Oh my prize was 10% off $50 blahhhhh


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jun 11, 2015)

I got box 47, I would have loved to receive box 38...oh well  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Jun 11, 2015)

This would have been a nice box to get:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2015/june-2015-bb73?utm_source=linkshare&amp;utm_medium=affiliate&amp;utm_campaign=TnL5HPStwNw&amp;siteID=TnL5HPStwNw-lutWPvdX2E8zAcUkrb7xmg

Actually after looking almost any of the 70s boxes would have been good. Almost every one of them had 8 items.


----------



## beedonaldson (Jun 11, 2015)

jmaddensgirl said:


> This would have been a nice box to get:
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2015/june-2015-bb73?utm_source=linkshare&amp;utm_medium=affiliate&amp;utm_campaign=TnL5HPStwNw&amp;siteID=TnL5HPStwNw-lutWPvdX2E8zAcUkrb7xmg
> 
> Actually after looking almost any of the 70s boxes would have been good. Almost every one of them had 8 items.


Most of the boxes in the 70s are the $30 upgraded boxes.

I had a weird situation yesterday after boxes went live. My box page was showing that I was receiving a box that contained samples I had received in the past and my sample choice was missing. Then the box changed later in the day to an entirely different one (and I didn't see it in any of the box combinations). My box shipped three days ago, so who knows what it will actually contain.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 11, 2015)

beedonaldson said:


> Most of the boxes in the 70s are the $30 upgraded boxes.
> 
> I had a weird situation yesterday after boxes went live. My box page was showing that I was receiving a box that contained samples I had received in the past and my sample choice was missing. Then the box changed later in the day to an entirely different one (and I didn't see it in any of the box combinations). My box shipped three days ago, so who knows what it will actually contain.


My box COMPLETELY changed yesterday, too.  I liked the one from the cheat better so fingers crossed.  At first it showed Box 66 and now I am getting  67.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 11, 2015)

Well - i think Birchbox was drunk when completing my box. I got so excited because I got a big white box and thought I had won the contest....but they had just mailed my eye gels seperate. But my box is completely different from the website and has three repeat products, excluding Marcelle BB Cream and Supergoop.

Just my luck.


----------



## Toby Burke (Jun 11, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I just got box 28: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2015/june-2015-bb28
> 
> It came in the purple State of Mind box and had the Electric blue eyeliner shade. My hair tie was a bright neon orange, which is perfect for the gym!
> 
> Oh my prize was 10% off $50 blahhhhh


I got the same - no the best box but not the worst  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 11, 2015)

One of my boxes arrived. No benefit gift and a prize of 10% off $50... I'm so very lucky as usual :/


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 11, 2015)

My code was the 10% off $50. My hair tie was brown and rather crappy looking. Blue Lagoon eyeliner. This is the most disappointing box to date. Yes. It's actually worse than the Beaver Box. I am sure the other account will get really nice things. BB loves other-me.


----------



## Cuse Chick (Jun 11, 2015)

Does anyone know what the beta upgrade products are? My box won't show what I'm getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennielyndy (Jun 11, 2015)

I got a 20% off of 50 coupon, so I cashed out my points and cancelled my subscription.

I have very short hair (listed that way in my profile since day one) and they sent me hair ties. I get some sort of blow dry protector spray or hair spray in almost every single box. While I do blow dry my hair, I just... I don't need that many blow dry sprays! I've gotten four since I signed up in November! 

While I've found a few products that I absolutely love, most of it has been either average or a total miss. I'm also switching to just buying cruelty-free brands and Birchbox doesn't give you that option yet. They've talked about it, but haven't implemented it.

So it's goodbye for me, for now. I might try out Petit Vour, but the reviews of their boxes don't thrill me too much.

I'm kinda bummed.


----------



## beedonaldson (Jun 11, 2015)

Cuse Chick said:


> Does anyone know what the beta upgrade products are? My box won't show what I'm getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









From all the box pages, these seem like the upgraded products. Looks like they might be doing variations this month instead of everyone getting the same thing? A lot of the upgraded boxes have the Mally blush, though.


----------



## Cuse Chick (Jun 12, 2015)

I thought everyone was getting the eyeko liner? I'm not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not impressed with the upgrade again this month. Another bold lip color &amp; a blush. I'm going back to the basic box.


----------



## SetToStunning (Jun 12, 2015)

Cuse Chick said:


> I thought everyone was getting the eyeko liner? I'm not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not impressed with the upgrade again this month. Another bold lip color &amp; a blush. I'm going back to the basic box.


no one got the eyeko liner, they got held in customs. they mentioned it in the shipment emails this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artlover613 (Jun 12, 2015)

Is there an expiration date on the discount codes in the boxes?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 12, 2015)

I also got box 8 yesterday: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2015/june-2015-bb8

It came in the Adventure box.  My eyeliner was blue lagoon and my pony tail holder was a dark purple. 

I'm also getting a $1 box and an upgraded box I hope those have the mulberry and indigo eyeliners, then I'll have the full set. 

Like I NEED more freaking eyeliners.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jun 12, 2015)

I just got both of my boxes. 

Codes: one for 20% off a $50 shop purchase, one for 10% off a $50 shop purchase

I got one Mulberry liner and one Blue Lagoon. My Emijay tie is light blue and my ponytail holder is fuscia. Overall, I like these boxes more in person than I did in the previews. I'm not sure that I'll use the Temple shampoo/conditioner, but at least there was no perfume.


----------



## tabarhodes (Jun 12, 2015)

OK forgive me guys I have been MIA since November and just resubbed last month to BB. I can see which box I'm getting this month (FINALLY!!) and it has 7 items, what's up with that?? I didn't upgrade either. But how do I find out which box # this is? Everything has changed lol. 

Also, what's the prize stuff I keep reading about? I tried to go back and figure it out but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 12, 2015)

tabarhodes said:


> OK forgive me guys I have been MIA since November and just resubbed last month to BB. I can see which box I'm getting this month (FINALLY!!) and it has 7 items, what's up with that?? I didn't upgrade either. But how do I find out which box # this is? Everything has changed lol.
> 
> Also, what's the prize stuff I keep reading about? I tried to go back and figure it out but couldn't find anything.


They included hair accessories as a bonus this month so everyone seems to be getting 7 items. 

The prize stuff turned out to be a bust. In your box you should have a card with a code. You can win items in the shop, but most people are getting 10% off a purchase over $50. This is lame because in a few weeks anniversary codes will start working again and you should be able to get 20-25% off  $35.  Some people on MUT did win a benefits product by entering a contest a few weeks back.

As to box number, I think it appears in your url when you are looking at your box page, but I've never been able to figure it out that way. Normally I just scroll through all the combos. There was a link for that pasted earlier in this thread. 

The only other interesting things you missed was something called Beaver Shampoo that appeared in everyone's box a couple of months ago.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## detroitjewel (Jun 12, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> I got box 47, I would have loved to receive box 38...oh well -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@ I got box #38  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im pretty happy about it, especially since I spaced out and missed the PYS email!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jun 12, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> @ I got box #38  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im pretty happy about it, especially since I spaced out and missed the PYS email!


Lucky! I decided not to pick when my PYS email came through, but I think regardless of if I pick or not, Birchbox will still send me a crappy box lol.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 12, 2015)

I got the adventure box...

- Vasanti scrub

- Supergoop eye cream

- Dr. Jart Night BB cream

- Coastal Scents Revealed 3 quad

- Gold Emi Jay hair tie

I have been on a really long break from birchbox, I only resubbed to get the beauty blender.  When I first got this box I was like OH RIGHT, this is why I don't need birchbox in my life, because it was basically a box of the usual suspects.  But looking at it closer, it's kind of cool that the supergoop is an eye cream and that the Dr. Jart is for overnight wear.  And even though I've tried the vasanti scrub multiple times, at least its a great product in a generous size.  So I'm not too disappointed.  I should still cancel soon though, I really don't need more samples until I use everything else up.


----------



## tabarhodes (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks Noel! Beaver shampoo huh ...... I guess I didn't miss much! I don't use shampoo anyhow lol. I tried to go through all the numbers but got to about 13 and said whatever!!



Noel S. said:


> They included hair accessories as a bonus this month so everyone seems to be getting 7 items.
> 
> The prize stuff turned out to be a bust. In your box you should have a card with a code. You can win items in the shop, but most people are getting 10% off a purchase over $50. This is lame because in a few weeks anniversary codes will start working again and you should be able to get 20-25% off  $35.  Some people on MUT did win a benefits product by entering a contest a few weeks back.
> 
> ...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 12, 2015)

Do the $30 Upgrade boxes ship out later or what? I never hear a peep about spoilers in them until I have my box in hand.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Jun 12, 2015)

So I complained about my box not having a clicky truck early in the week... the clicky truck showed up late Monday afternoon. I got an email on Wednesday saying it had shipped and it STILL is stuck in Mt.Juliet/hasn't moved at all. Shows an expected delivery date of 16-17 which is a solid 7 days later than I generally get mine.

Also, when I check the narvar site, it pops this up now (see attached - it didn't show up yesterday) so I feel like something really funky is going on.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 12, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> So I complained about my box not having a clicky truck early in the week... the clicky truck showed up late Monday afternoon. I got an email on Wednesday saying it had shipped and it STILL is stuck in Mt.Juliet/hasn't moved at all. Shows an expected delivery date of 16-17 which is a solid 7 days later than I generally get mine.
> 
> Also, when I check the narvar site, it pops this up now (see attached - it didn't show up yesterday) so I feel like something really funky is going on.


Mine seems super late this month too.  It was "born" on June 10th at like 1 in the morning and hasn't moved yet.  Usually I have my BB around now or even earlier.  Unless I've won something (I signed up for the Benefit thing) I'm not really happy about this month.


----------



## Toby Burke (Jun 12, 2015)

I got my 2nd box today and...I WON a they're real benefit push-up liner in beyond brown!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got a different color marcelle liner from box #1 and a different box (the blue "yes" one...box #1 is the purple one) so I am very happy!


----------



## beedonaldson (Jun 12, 2015)

My box was shipped on the 8th and apparently won't get here until the 17th.

It's like they _know_ I'm a naturally impatient person and are testing me :lol:


----------



## aihutch (Jun 12, 2015)

I received my box today and that was a surprise because they said next week. I received the Marcelle eyeliner in purple, which is a pretty, deep color. My code was for 20% off $50. I'm cashing in my points and cancelling, just too many items I don't keep from each box and so tired of shampoo, conditioner and items for blow dried hair.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 12, 2015)

aihutch said:


> I'm cashing in my points and cancelling, just too many items I don't keep from each box and so tired of shampoo, conditioner and items for blow dried hair.


I used my last 100 points and cancelled today, too.  For exactly the reasons you state. Even with the great point system it's just not worth the hassle.  I am still happy with GB and PSMH so I can easily do without all the tiny BB samples.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 13, 2015)

Box#1:

Skyn eye gels (PYS), Eyeliner in Blue Lagoon, Temple Spa shampoo &amp; conditioner, L. Erickson hair tie in brown, Coola sunscreen. 
10% off 50+ code


Box#2:

Dr Jart microwater (PYS), Eyeliner in Indigo, Klorane shampoo &amp; conditioner, Pura Vida hair band in orange,  Revealed 3 sample, Supergoop sunscreen. 

10% off 50+ code

None of them won anything from Benefit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## button6004 (Jun 15, 2015)

I got the benefit liner, which is great, but I just got one from ulta too.

I got the blue lagoon marcelle liner, which of course is the one color I wouldn't ever wear.  Whomp whomp


----------



## jb3480 (Jun 15, 2015)

I just checked and my expected delivery date is now June 18-22.  I usually used to get mine right around the 10th.  UGH


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 15, 2015)

I can't believe how small the Klorane shampoo is!


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jun 15, 2015)

My box has been getting born for 4+ days.  Lucky for me (and all moms) that actual childbirth doesn't take that long.   Don't think it will arrive until next week.


----------



## Cluck Gable (Jun 16, 2015)

My two boxes this month are identical - even down to the colors. Talk about bad luck.

Oh well. One account expires this month, so I'll be back to 1 box a month again like a normal person.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm STILL waiting on updgraded and $1 box to ship/arrive.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jun 16, 2015)

Can anyone hear what sample choice colors Lorelie is saying for the coral? I can't tell if she's saying Bellisima or Venezia!  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 16, 2015)

@ colors are written below the video:
For July’s sample choice, subscribers can choose which of the three shades—bright pink Bella, coral Venezia, or rich red Beso—they would like to receive.

I will pick the coral (Venezia), too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jun 16, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> @ colors are written below the video:
> 
> For July’s sample choice, subscribers can choose which of the three shades—bright pink Bella, coral Venezia, or rich red Beso—they would like to receive.
> 
> I will pick the coral (Venezia), too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! So I looked up the color Venezia on the Stila website and it's described as a "bright red". I really wanted a legit coral (like Carina), but it's still not as red as Beso so I'll take it.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 16, 2015)

Oo, Birchbox made me so angry this month.  

I cancelled before they billed me, and they billed me anyways.  I didn't notice the charge until the 10th or so of the month.  I emailed them to get them to refund me since #1 - I didn't want a box this month.  I'm overloaded on samples and last month they sent me TWO moisturizers in the same box (boring, much?).  and #2 - it was the 10th, and I didn't even have a shipping notification.  

The girl first told me, "Too bad, so sad" in a nice way.  I waited until Monday the 15th, still no shipping info or anything, no box information on my BB page... emailed back like, "OK, well I didn't want a box.  I cancelled before you guys charged me and got the cancellation email.  I guess I'll just dispute the charge with my credit card company, because I have no more room for samples right now."  

Finally she agreed to refund my card.  Whyyyy the headache about it?

She also told me to write "return to sender" on the box that i'm "going to receive" that still hasn't even shipped out yet.  I know I'm not going to get a box this month, so I hope they don't notate my account as having, like, stolen a box or something because I swear I'm not going to get one.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 16, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Thank you! So I looked up the color Venezia on the Stila website and it's described as a "bright red". I really wanted a legit coral (like Carina), but it's still not as red as Beso so I'll take it.


Kinda makes me wonder if they swatched or tried on Venezia before the video to make sure it's the color it looks in the tube.  I have Beso and I don't want Bella, so I'll be choosing Venezia, too.  I hope it is coral and not red.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 16, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> Kinda makes me wonder if they swatched or tried on Venezia before the video to make sure it's the color it looks in the tube.  I have Beso and I don't want Bella, so I'll be choosing Venezia, too.  I hope it is coral and not red.


I saw some swatches on Google images and Venezia seems like a reddish coral, still too bright for my taste but much better than other two options.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 16, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> So I complained about my box not having a clicky truck early in the week... the clicky truck showed up late Monday afternoon. I got an email on Wednesday saying it had shipped and it STILL is stuck in Mt.Juliet/hasn't moved at all. Shows an expected delivery date of 16-17 which is a solid 7 days later than I generally get mine.
> 
> Also, when I check the narvar site, it pops this up now (see attached - it didn't show up yesterday) so I feel like something really funky is going on.


What is the narvar site?


----------



## sweetietaa (Jun 16, 2015)

Kaistone said:


> @@sweetietaa
> 
> Thanks! I'll have to check out that brand of eyeliner. Do they also have them at CVS? And oh yes, I do think some chocolate is in order, lol ☺...actually, I think Birchbox should've included chocolate in each box this month as consolation for all the follies...


no, go to Walgreens to find Jordanna brand.


----------



## LadyGordon (Jun 16, 2015)

My bag:
 
Marcelle mini waterproof eyeliner travel kit - blue lagoon...not for me
Dr Jart+ Dermaclear mircowater - use as eye makeup remover
Supergoop Everyday SPF 50 with cellular response - can always use in my travel bag
Pure Veda lace headband set, set of 8 in camo - will give to niece as I can't use
Coastel Scents Revealed 3 palette mini - I like 3 of the 4 colors
Klorane shampoo with mango butter - TINY
Klorane conditoning balm with mango butter - Foil packet
 
 
It's an Ok bag, nothing exciting but I really like the Dr Jart, and I'll use the eye shadow too. 
 
I had to laugh at my "prize" of 10% of $50, no thanks. I may cancel Birchbox for awhile, just have so many samples that I need to use, so need a break.


----------



## BreZblue (Jun 17, 2015)

I got two boxes this month and I was a little bummed that they both were the same blue say yes box and both had the blue lagoon marcelle eyeliner, but I think June was one of my best birchboxes I have had in a long time. I got a brown L. erickson pony tail holder and I really love it! I also like the smell of the mango coola sun screen so it was good that I ended up with two of them.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 17, 2015)

I didn't get a coupon code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well - I wrote to BB about that.

the headband is too small for my BIG head. This looks toddler-sized!! I received the indigo eyeliner, but I have blue eyeliners already, so this will be swapped/gifted along with the bb cream

I do like the scent of my shampoos and my eye gels.

I also purchased the add on of the watch in black. someone here said that they read a review about the hands on the this watch - and it was really hard to read - well, it is hard to read! haha

but it is a NICE watch - love the look and so long I am in decent lighting, I can make out the shade difference. They should have done rose gold hands, however to stand out in the smokey black background....


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 17, 2015)

I won one of the new brown benefit liners in one of my boxes! The codes are jokes though, I mean don't they always have 20% off codes? I don't think I've ever ordered without one.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 18, 2015)

Did anyone hear of anyone getting an actual prize from the say yes page? I'm thinking it was all lame % off codes and just the grand prize (1000 points in the shop).


----------



## Kmessenger (Jun 19, 2015)

My box arrived in Omaha (where I live) three days ago. Over the last three days it took a three hour detour to the west to a town called Grand Island for an unknown reason. Allegedly it has decided to return home to Omaha today and is out for delivery. I sent BB CS an email asking why it would have left Onaha only to return three days later and her response didn't even acknowledge my question. She just said sorry you're having trouble tracking you box, here's your tracking link. I love BB CS and normally they are so helpful, but sometimes it bugs me when it doesn't even feel like they read the email.

Normally I'm really patient but I bought my mom one of the watches as a gift and have been getting impatient.

(Rant over).


----------



## artemiss (Jun 19, 2015)

biancardi said:


> the headband is too small for my BIG head. This looks toddler-sized!! I received the indigo eyeliner, but I have blue eyeliners already, so this will be swapped/gifted along with the bb cream


Of all the choices for the head band, which might I add I was actually excited for since the image showed browns and camos as the choices, I ended up with a peach one that honestly looks like someone chopped the bra-strap off a tweenager's training bra and tied it into a loop. (elastic with that loop 'lace' along one edge) &lt;_&lt;


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 19, 2015)

Kmessenger said:


> My box arrived in Omaha (where I live) three days ago. Over the last three days it took a three hour detour to the west to a town called Grand Island for an unknown reason. Allegedly it has decided to return home to Omaha today and is out for delivery. I sent BB CS an email asking why it would have left Onaha only to return three days later and her response didn't even acknowledge my question. She just said sorry you're having trouble tracking you box, here's your tracking link. I love BB CS and normally they are so helpful, but sometimes it bugs me when it doesn't even feel like they read the email.
> 
> Normally I'm really patient but I bought my mom one of the watches as a gift and have been getting impatient.
> 
> (Rant over).


They usually do this when they do not have an answer to the asked question. I think CS people in general  (for all companies) are not supposed to say "I don't know".

The shipping mess up is the fault of the shipment company they are using: Newgistics.

Did you try contacting them instead? They might have a better explanation.

I heard that they are doing routing based on cost minimization, not time minimization.

I really dislike Newgistics, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jun 19, 2015)

My box came on the 16th, but here's what I got..

Emi Jay - Hair Tie in a brownish bronze shade
Beauty Protector - Protect &amp; Detangle spray
Marcelle - Waterproof Eyeliner in Electric Blue
Skyn Iceland - Hydro Cool Firming Eye Gels
Coola - Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer For Face
Marcelle - BB Cream Golden Glow


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jun 19, 2015)

Nordstrom uses Newgistics and I always get my orders really quickly. My last makeup order was placed on Monday night with the normal free shipping, and I received it yesterday. Maybe Birchbox just uses a cheaper crappier delivery service of theirs?


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 19, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Nordstrom uses Newgistics and I always get my orders really quickly. My last makeup order was placed on Monday night with the normal free shipping, and I received it yesterday. Maybe Birchbox just uses a cheaper crappier delivery service of theirs?


Where does Nordstrom ship from? I think the origin location also has a part. But probably you are right, Birchbox must be using the lowest tier service Newgistics offers. :/


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jun 19, 2015)

I can't find where it shipped from using the tracking email, (....weird) and I used the box to ship something else this morning.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2015)

artemiss said:


> Of all the choices for the head band, which might I add I was actually excited for since the image showed browns and camos as the choices, I ended up with a peach one that honestly looks like someone chopped the bra-strap off a tweenager's training bra and tied it into a loop. (elastic with that loop 'lace' along one edge) &lt;_&lt;


OMG I shouldn't laugh but that description is so funny!  Maybe I need to do that just to get one that fits my HEAD!!  hahahahahaha


----------



## jb3480 (Jun 19, 2015)

artemiss said:


> Of all the choices for the head band, which might I add I was actually excited for since the image showed browns and camos as the choices, I ended up with a peach one that honestly looks like someone chopped the bra-strap off a tweenager's training bra and tied it into a loop. (elastic with that loop 'lace' along one edge) &lt;_&lt;


It's TOTALLY a tween bra strap, you're right.  I got the one in baby blue and am going to foist it off on my 5-year-old niece.  She'll probably think it sucks, too.  Between that and the 10% off "prize," I'm glad I only dropped a buck on this box.  At least my pencil was the Mulberry one, which is what I was hoping for.  Gonna cancel for a couple months and maybe come back in August if they have those special edition CEW boxes like they had last year, I'll have about $20 in points to blow then and might get those and get out of the Birchbox game.

Edit: I was just able to share for 10 points on my FB page.  It didn't give me points the last few times I tried to do that, so a heads up if you don't do Twitter.  Got 70 points for this garbage box!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 19, 2015)

I got the baby blue one as well and I doubt my 9-year old is going to want to have anything to do with it. I also got the 10% off like you @@jb3480 . It's not that much but better than nothing. At least it will pay for tax on an order. I'll use it for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

I got the blue headband also.  It was too small.  I didn't receive the eyeliner listed on my card.  I called customer service this morning, they are sending a replacement (in indigo).  Does anybody know what that color looks like?  

Oh well, this was not a good box for me.  The only thing I liked was the eye gels that I picked.  I think curated box may be the way to go.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I got the blue headband also.  It was too small.  I didn't receive the eyeliner listed on my card.  I called customer service this morning, they are sending a replacement (in indigo).  Does anybody know what that color looks like?
> 
> Oh well, this was not a good box for me.  The only thing I liked was the eye gels that I picked.  I think curated box may be the way to go.


It is a very dark blue. If you are into black liners, you will probably like it since it almost looks like black.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh man I'm still waiting on my upgraded box to arrive, it also has a headband! I'm curious if it will my head, I have a smaller head.

I hope my box has the indigo liner, I have the other colors, I suppose I can swap if I don't get it.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 20, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Oh man I'm still waiting on my upgraded box to arrive, it also has a headband! I'm curious if it will my head, I have a smaller head.
> 
> I hope my box has the indigo liner, I have the other colors, I suppose I can swap if I don't get it.


Headband is a bit tight but it is actually good for the gym. I have been using it while working out for the past days, it seems to be okay.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm soooo annoyed that I got the "enjoyed you box now review for points" email today um if I HAD my box Birchbox!

Ugh!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 20, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I'm soooo annoyed that I got the "enjoyed you box now review for points" email today um if I HAD my box Birchbox!
> 
> Ugh!


I don't have my box either. It was supposed to be delivered on Friday. I have a giant head so my headband probably won't fit anyway.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jun 21, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I'm soooo annoyed that I got the "enjoyed you box now review for points" email today um if I HAD my box Birchbox!
> 
> Ugh!


Did they say anything about why the boxes were so late this month? I'm guessing they were trying to wait for the eyeliners, but I hope this isn't a new trend.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 21, 2015)

I think my box is generally always late but I did the upgrade this month which has delayed it even further.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 21, 2015)

My box is usually very late so I was surprised to get it now. I had ordered the watch as extra and thought with that I'll never see my box.  Happy it came earlier this time. I'm disappointed though because I got the same Cargo eye shadow again but I did get an email acknowledging the mistake and I got 100 sorry points. This time to box was ok. The upgrade wasn't worth it to me this month but I think I'll stick with it one more month and see. Here is a picture of my box (minus the watch, forgot to take a pic with the watch).



Spoiler


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 21, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I don't have my box either. It was supposed to be delivered on Friday. I have a giant head so my headband probably won't fit anyway.


I think you can make the headband longer if you untie the knot and stitch the ends at the point your head feels comfortable, that is of course if you like the headband to start with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jun 21, 2015)

Still no box yet either.  The tracking message keeps switching between saying it is being born and being prepared.  I am sorry to see that others are experiencing the same frustration.  I am pretty annoyed with the whole thing. I won't get my current box before the choice for next month opens.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jun 22, 2015)

Called Birchbox this morning.   Usually they have great customer service reps.  But not today.  For starters they weren't answering the phones at 9 am, or 9:05, or  9:10.  Really?  Then I got this rep who was really expert at conveying an eyeroll with her voice.  Birchbox takes zero responsibility for not sending my $30 box.  And will replace it with whatever dreck is still laying around and it might arrive in  10 days.  Great.  I immediately cancelled my upgrade. So unhappy this month


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 22, 2015)

Sun8shin3 said:


> Called Birchbox this morning.   Usually they have great customer service reps.  But not today.  For starters they weren't answering the phones at 9 am, or 9:05, or  9:10.  Really?  Then I got this rep who was really expert at conveying an eyeroll with her voice.  Birchbox takes zero responsibility for not sending my $30 box.  And will replace it with whatever dreck is still laying around and it might arrive in  10 days.  Great.  I immediately cancelled my upgrade. So unhappy this month


Ugh, blah, boo!

I was going to email them about my box today but I convinced myself to wait until Friday, if tracking doesn't indicate that it's moving through the postal system by then, I'm def emailing a complaint or at least letting them know how dissatisfied I'm with waiting over two weeks for a box to arrive mean while I'm getting "love yours box, review for points" email, oh and today "choose your upgrade for July"

I would be really super if my JUNE box was here, ya know since you're hell bent on reminding me that it isn't and it's time to think about July already.

Meh, I'm cranky.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 22, 2015)

Ha so I lied I emailed birchbox right after I wrote that post. I replied to the review your box for points email and this was the email I got back.... 

WTH?

Bonjour Ann,

Merci de nous avoir contactés, nous avons bien pris en compte votre message !

Vous êtes très nombreuses à nous écrire, mais nous faisons notre maximum pour vous répondre le plus rapidement possible. Chaque message sera traité personnellement et avec beaucoup d'attention.
Pour faciliter nos échanges, merci de ne pas multiplier les mails afin de ne pas retarder le traitement de votre demande. Promis, nos responsables expérience client s'occuperont très vite de vous !

L'équipe Birchbox


----------



## mascara117827 (Jun 22, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Ha so I lied I emailed birchbox right after I wrote that post. I replied to the review your box for points email and this was the email I got back....
> 
> WTH?
> 
> ...


Classic.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 22, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Ha so I lied I emailed birchbox right after I wrote that post. I replied to the review your box for points email and this was the email I got back....
> 
> WTH?
> 
> ...


Now you got a connection with the French Birchbox (lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), I hope you also receive one of their boxes too (they seem much better than ours)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS: Hope your issues will be resolved soon.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 22, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Now you got a connection with the French Birchbox (lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), I hope you also receive one of their boxes too (they seem much better than ours)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> PS: Hope your issues will be resolved soon.


Thank you.  I WISH I'd love a European box!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 22, 2015)

It seems Birchbox is a hot mess this month. I had received a completely wrong box (5 different, but sucky samples) and had contacted CS. They were super nice and sent me a new box. The box finally came, but it was covered in blue eyeliner. Mind you, the cap hadn't following off in transit, the cap was literally pushed into the wrong side. Thankfully I can sharpen the pencil, but still. How the heck does an eye liner cap get on the wrong side???


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 22, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Now you got a connection with the French Birchbox (lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), I hope you also receive one of their boxes too (they seem much better than ours)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> PS: Hope your issues will be resolved soon.


Actually the French Birchbox was the first to try Beaver shampoo. They didn't mind because it's not a terrible pun for them.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 22, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Actually the French Birchbox was the first to try Beaver shampoo. They didn't mind because it's not a terrible pun for them.


Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love how British Birchbox samples come in a neat pouch inside the box and French Birchbox includes a nice makeup bag, but in general they have bigger samples than ours. Apparently deluxe means really deluxe in Europe.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jun 22, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I love how British Birchbox samples come in a neat pouch inside the box and French Birchbox includes a nice makeup bag, but in general they have bigger samples than ours. Apparently deluxe means really deluxe in Europe.


The UK Birchbox costs *£*10 + *£*2.95 P&amp;P. At today's exchange rate, that is a total of $20.50 USD with the P&amp;P included.  :blink:

The French Birchbox costs 13€. At today's exchange rate, that is a total of $14.75 USD. The Spanish Birchbox costs 9,95€. At today's exchange rate, that is $11.29 USD.

I suspect that the better samples and extra items (like bags) are related to the higher cost of the boxes in USD.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 22, 2015)

Actually I really liked the Beaver shampoo. I just wish it had a better name and didn't have to appear in every single box.  

I whined about my box being late, so they are sending me another one. I didn't really want a second box. I just wanted to know what "delivery exception" meant on the newgistics website. It made it sound like the microwater exploded or the barcode with my address got ripped off and they were returning everything back to the sender.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 22, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> The UK Birchbox costs *£*10 + *£*2.95 P&amp;P. At today's exchange rate, that is a total of $20.50 USD with the P&amp;P included.  :blink:
> 
> The French Birchbox costs 13€. At today's exchange rate, that is a total of $14.75 USD. The Spanish Birchbox costs 9,95€. At today's exchange rate, that is $11.29 USD.
> 
> I suspect that the better samples and extra items (like bags) are related to the higher cost of the boxes in USD.


Everything is more expensive in UK, so the higher price is understandable.

I would totally pay the French and Spanish rates to get better boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jun 22, 2015)

I just imagine this happening shortly after our boxes were picked up.  Explains all.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 23, 2015)

This is all giving me ideas for future limited edition boxes.

The Missing In Action Box- contains pick your sample selections that disappeared in previous months. Remember that Mally lipstick you reserved back in October but never got or that Eyeko liner we promised? Well, here it is. 

The FOMO box- Think that ladies in Europe get better stuff than American subscribers? Well, you were right. Did you know Jelly Pong Pong makes makeup items besides glittery highlighter? Or that Paul and Joe have a cosmetics line? Nope. Because we normally only ship those things to gals overseas.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 23, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Actually I really liked the Beaver shampoo. I just wish it had a better name and didn't have to appear in every single box.
> 
> I whined about my box being late, so they are sending me another one. I didn't really want a second box. I just wanted to know what "delivery exception" meant on the newgistics website. It made it sound like the microwater exploded or the barcode with my address got ripped off and they were returning everything back to the sender.



Sigh... another day another no sign of my box or even a hint that tracking has picked it up and it's on the way to me either, my box will forever live in New Jersey. What exit are they, anyway?

No response to my French email either, I know you guys are SHOCKED! I mean the French zendesk should have been on that, I'm an ACE after all. Ship me a French box already!

So I did it the "right" way and logged on to my account, emailed them through the contact us page and sent them a screen shot of my french email response.  I more or less said I was super bummed because I'm traveling next week and I'd love to have my samples to take with me.  I tried to not let my "Ms. Grumpy -Pants-McGee" shine through too much.

I got the immediate "we're reviewing your email" and "you float to the top ACE emails" so I hope to hear something back today. I'm sure it'll be another box. Seems apropos to say "Le Sigh" here...

I'll be truly bummed if I don't get a box with the microwater since that was my PYS, but of course I'll have to wait for that to arrive too so it's all a big crap shoot at this point.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 24, 2015)

Guys!!! My box is out for delivery!   :wizard:   :w00t:   :rotfl:

Birchbox also responded to my email too....except they just told me how to track my box....  :unsure2:   :huh:   :wassatt:

Srsly?


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 24, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Guys!!! My box is out for delivery!   :wizard:   :w00t:   :rotfl:
> 
> Birchbox also responded to my email too....except they just told me how to track my box....  :unsure2:   :huh:   :wassatt:
> 
> Srsly?


 I got my box yesterday. I wonder if I  tell them I got my box and maybe they can stop the replacement.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 24, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I got my box yesterday. I wonder if I  tell them I got my box and maybe they can stop the replacement.


They'll probably tell you to keep it and give it to a friend.

That's what they've told me in the past.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 24, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> They'll probably tell you to keep it and give it to a friend.
> 
> That's what they've told me in the past.


They didn't suggest giving it away. Jaime said she couldn't stop it so enjoy an extra box on them. I guess they know I don't have any friends. I thought of giving it to one of my co-workers, but these are the same people who yammer on for half an hour about their kids or pets, but shut me down if I blurt a single sentence about my life. I'm sure they would just poke through it and announce there was nothing in it that interested them.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jun 24, 2015)

@ Do you know what's in the new box yet?


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 25, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> @ Do you know what's in the new box yet?


I would assume it's the same stuff that is in the original box.  Maybe it will be a totally random box based on whatever is just floating around. I don't mind a dupe of mango shampoo but I don't need another tiny headband.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 25, 2015)

I didn't mind the headband, it fits me fine but I have a small head. I always seem to look good in hats, I think it's because my head is smaller.

Anyway, glad to have my box, I like the blush from the upgrade but don't really care for the mascara. I wish it was in the adventure box so I could have all three boxes, I only got the say yes and the state of mind boxes.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 25, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> They didn't suggest giving it away. Jaime said she couldn't stop it so enjoy an extra box on them. I guess they know I don't have any friends. I thought of giving it to one of my co-workers, but these are the same people who yammer on for half an hour about their kids or pets, but shut me down if I blurt a single sentence about my life. I'm sure they would just poke through it and announce there was nothing in it that interested them.  &lt;_&lt;


We're all friends here, you can give it to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My coworkers also don't understand my sub addiction either. And I'd totally be kicked out of my couponing groups for spending money on sub boxes. So not frugal.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 25, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> We're all friends here, you can give it to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My coworkers also don't understand my sub addiction either. And I'd totally be kicked out of my couponing groups for spending money on sub boxes. So not frugal.


I feel like being a Birchbox subscriber I save tons of money. Thanks to cancel and resubbing with codes, a percentage off code and review points I got a full size jar of glam glow for $20 oop.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jun 30, 2015)

So I ordered the Beachy &amp; Bright box Friday (since I had the points and needed dry shampoo anyway), it should be here Thursday!


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jul 1, 2015)

I finally got my June replacement box today and I am happy it was a match for what they were already sending.  it was one of the best boxes I have received since I subscribed.  Really happy with every product (except the shampoo conditioner - I have so much already).  Just wish I had received it the normal time.


----------

